# Are you With or Against the EDL?



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

*With or Againt the EDL*​
With 9747.55%Against 7637.25%Not Bovered3115.20%


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

With or Against


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't know enough about them to comment.

I assume they're just like the BNP, a lot of nonsense policies that would never work in the real world.


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Smitch said:


> Don't know enough about them to comment.
> 
> I assume they're just like the BNP, a lot of nonsense policies that would never work in the real world.


The EDL/WDL are not a political party.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

whats EDL lads?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

English Defence League, against muslim extremism


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll support any league set up to help Erectile Dysfunction :lol:

Seriously though i dont know enough about them yet. The theory seems ok as long as it doesn't go to extreme levels.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ditto, don't know much about them. Will no doubt attract the mental skin heads which would prevent them from being taken seriously.

There supposed to be up in Glasgow for a protest next month which will apparently be the first appearance of the Scottish Defence League also (from my limited reading I just did there).


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think that with the issues we have and that we seem to be the only country in the EU that play by the rules groups like this will prosper, there definatly is an arguement for Britain first, I would just like to see more support from mainstream politics in this area but they are bound by political correctness to talk plain English anymore, if the metropolitan police findings are that heroin in britain is mainly run by Turkish they are not allowed to say so.

which means we will readily believe there isn't a problem, but really we all know there is.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

supposedly EDL are going to london at the end of the month and some of WDL are going to swansea on the same day the swansea police there wont be enough support in swansea but have they ever thought they would come from all over... dont know enough about them either!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't know too much about them but they are against muslim extremism so I am 100% all for the EDL! They also support our soldiers in Afghanistan! :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Anything against extremism = good in my books. No doubt the media will make them out to be just another bunch of racist yob's. Funnily enough I saw an interview with them on the TV last week and there were a few black guys in the group too.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

The EDL is not a racist group at all, they have no connection to the BNP, there aim to is protest against the muslim extremism and to counter-protest on muslim protests about our troops. They have my 100% support.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't have an issue with anyone wanting to protest against what people may see as a failure of the current government to listen to peoples genuine concern.

I also have no issue with the anti-facist organisations running counter demonstrations at the same time.

The one thing i do find a little strange is that the anti facist groups do nothing and say nothing against groups of extemist muslims or islamofacists who openly preach or broadcast their desires for Islam to rule the world etc,etc....i find this odd as my understanding of the term Facist is that it is someone who wishes to impose his beliefs on others through an abuse of power and social control.

but as i said i have no issue with demonstration and counter demonstration, even what appear to me are misguided or biased ones.

Maybe if the muslims / islamists who don't desire world domination demonstrated against the more extreme elements, as the anti facist groups do against the EDL and BNP ,non muslim / islamists would be a little more comfortable with what is seen by some as an explosion in the spread of islam. But for some reasom this doesn't happen!

I think as a group rather than a political party they will get an increasing level of support. This maybe duetothe fact that most people can see that political parties such as the BNP, once you get past the immigration rant, are nothing more than 'one trick ponies' who wouldn't have a clue howto deal with the current fvck up this country is in.

I also think they will become more popular as ordinary members of the public grow tired of been labelled racist, by people who use the tag as a way of avaioding proper and full debate on 'sensitive' issues, every time they may voice concerns over toss pots holding banners along the lines of 'behead non believers' or other such pleasantries.

i voted With. Not because i'm racist, but because i live in a country where i am currently allowed to voice my concerns and thoughts ,without some git trying to cut my head off...for being a non believer!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

firmly against.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

albie said:


> Maybe if the muslims / islamists who don't desire world domination demonstrated against the more extreme elements, as the anti facist groups do against the EDL and BNP ,non muslim / islamists would be a little more comfortable with what is seen by some as an explosion in the spread of islam. But for some reasom this doesn't happen!


It is very interesting indeed.

Where are the so-called moderates? Where are the placards saying, stop using our kind faith as a weapon? Or, fronting the zealots and telling them, you are making us all look bad?

I have a theory, but I can't be bothered to state it again.

I don't know jack about EDL, except that they say they are just a concerned group & that the papers like to call them extreme right-wing (which is a popular term for anyone saying the contrary, these days).

So i'm undecided.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Just to add, perhaps the Islamification of Europe will be complete one day, years from now. But if it wasn't for the nutbars screaming 'death to juice' at the slightest indiscretion, and they did it quietly and slowly... they wouldn't risk making ALL of Islam look intolerant and daft.

That and the fact that there are no (or little heard of) Muslims speaking out against their wild 'brothers' is not helping their cause. All they will bring, at this rate, is civil strife.

jmo


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

aparantly the edl are AGAINST the bnp party.


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

i think the EDL are great and its good people are speaking out properly against the extremists in this country demanding shar'ia law and for the british people to change the culture to suit them. ive heard one of the stops on this shar'ia law march is stopping outside buckingham palace to demand the queen step down from her throne and even heard comments ''off with her head'', so something needs to be done about thoses certain individuals trying to change the culture of the uk to suit them.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

100% with


----------



## 1623R (Oct 20, 2009)

Random181 said:


> The EDL is not a racist group at all, they have no connection to the BNP, there aim to is protest against the muslim extremism and to counter-protest on muslim protests about our troops. They have my 100% support.


hahahahaha haha haaha h


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Totally against any extremeist organsiation EDL, Muslim, non-Muslim, any colour or creed. Life is about co-inhabiting & co-operation, anyone can disagree with anyone on anything but does not nessacirly mean that we have to hate each other. Fighting extremism with extremism will only lead to MORE extremism......


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Usual Suspect said:


> Totally against any extremeist organsiation EDL, Muslim, non-Muslim, any colour or creed. Life is about co-inhabiting & co-operation, anyone can disagree with anyone on anything but does not nessacirly mean that we have to hate each other. Fighting extremism with extremism will only lead to MORE extremism......


Sums up my opinion.


----------



## Croatoan (Sep 7, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> *Don't know too much about them but they are against muslim extremism* so I am 100% all for the EDL! They also support our soldiers in Afghanistan! :thumbup1:


Other than the extremists themselves I know of no group or political party who actually support muslim extremism. The idea that this bunch of supposedly ex-BNP and current football hoolies out looking for a ruck are saying anything new is ludicrous.

To be honest I'm always wary of groups that give interviews while wearing ski-masks and who have members who regularly feel the need to throw the odd Nazi salute while marching down the street.


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Croatoan said:


> Other than the extremists themselves I know of no group or political party who actually support muslim extremism. The idea that this bunch of supposedly ex-BNP and current football hoolies out looking for a ruck are saying anything new is ludicrous.
> 
> To be honest I'm always wary of groups that give interviews while wearing ski-masks and who have members who regularly feel the need to throw the odd Nazi salute while marching down the street.


 Hear, hear.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Croatoan said:


> Other than the extremists themselves I know of no group or political party who actually support muslim extremism. The idea that this bunch of supposedly ex-BNP and current football hoolies out looking for a ruck are saying anything new is ludicrous.
> 
> To be honest I'm always wary of groups that give *interviews while wearing ski-masks *and who have members who regularly feel the need to throw the odd Nazi salute while marching down the street.


Maybe they see the need to do this as unfortunately people who express views, opposing what maybe be classed as rampant immigration, muslim extremism etc are automatically labelled Racist and if the ski mask wearing member of the EDL is a teacher, police man/woman they will be hounded from their jobs.

As the anti immigration, anti muslim extremists views of the EDL are also used by the BNP to attract more support ,you will get the odd balls throwing nazi salutes,believing that the EDL share the same views as the BNP regarding multi racial societies.

Which is a pity, because having concerns regarding immigration, muslim extremists and there 'desires' for sharia law etc doesn't make someone Racist......despite what the 3 main political parties and the mainstream press would have us believe.


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

albie said:


> Maybe they see the need to do this as unfortunately people who express views, opposing what maybe be classed as rampant immigration, muslim extremism etc are automatically labelled Racist and if the ski mask wearing member of the EDL is a teacher, police man/woman they will be hounded from their jobs.
> 
> As the anti immigration, anti muslim extremists views of the EDL are also used by the BNP to attract more support ,you will get the odd balls throwing nazi salutes,believing that the EDL share the same views as the BNP regarding multi racial societies.
> 
> Which is a pity, because having concerns regarding immigration, muslim extremists and there 'desires' for sharia law etc doesn't make someone Racist......despite what the 3 main political parties and the mainstream press would have us believe.


It is not the fact that these guys are being labelled racist that is the issue, it is what they are calling for. To single out a single ideology for an all out attack is totally unacceptable in a real democratic society. Many thousands of Muslims fought for the freedoms that the groups like the EDL now enjoy, (refer to 'The Muslim Tommies' BBCi player). So 20 or 30 young zealous, loud mouthed, ignorant Muslims with placards shouting Sharia slogans in London are a threat to the whole of the civilized society of the UK? Why are we so afraid? Paranoid? Bring these guys to the table ask them what there problem is, come to a solution , if they don't like it, kick them up their 4rses & send them to Somalia & they'll soon find out (refer to Majdi Nawaz ex-poster boy of Hizb-Tahrir now skivvy of the Quillam Foundation after 3 years hard labour in Eygpt) ignorance only breeds ignorance bro. there are 3 million law abinding, hard working, clean living Muslim members of society in the UK, why label them all with the same brush as the muppets?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Open your eyes for **** sake


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

No idea. from what I have seen the people affiliated in them seem to be quite of low IQ not patronising when I say this but they seem very working class and common, excuse my snobbery if that is a word.

They can express what ever words they want and that goes for any sides they oppose also.

Excuse any spelling errors CBA to ammend


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

What do they stand for?

Just a bunch of yobs that listen to the propaganda seen via the media.

I'm AGAINST extremism and anyone caught spreading it should be hung! Also AGAINST yobs which are a bunch of clueless hooligans (EDL) getting together.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not English but I'm against, them and there Scottish brothers the SDL - of whom there are not very many thankfully.

Edit: Just noticed this thread was started in 2009. Why has it been started again?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

From your spelling of the word 'bothered' my guess is you're 'with' them.


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

Usual Suspect said:


> Totally against any extremeist organsiation EDL, Muslim, non-Muslim, any colour or creed. Life is about co-inhabiting & co-operation, anyone can disagree with anyone on anything but does not nessacirly mean that we have to hate each other. Fighting extremism with extremism will only lead to MORE extremism......


thats a good point but even if EDL did back down, who and how else would we combat muslim extremists?

militant islam is a threat to this country and the rest of the world, with out groups like the EdL how else would we put a stop to this.

its causes alot of anxiety in EVERY non muslim community...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

EDL is like having a car but pushing it everywhere, great idea but used totally wrong. Concept of EDL is great but run by thick sods who arent very clever and use propaganda to drum up support from other brainless wonders. If they got someone with more than a pea in their skull then they could actually stir up some national pride and cause a stir in a positive way rather than just playing on the negative.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Against EDL and extremists. Our boys in WW1 and WW2 fought for the right to believe and say what you believe. If you support our boys then you need to consider that. Just as the BNP are mindless thugs and in reality small in number, so are the Muslim extremists. All the media do is fan flames that wouldn't be there if they didn't deliberately try to stir the masses up and give half stories out to make one set of extremists worse than another at any one point.

We are a democracy and I will always fight for the right for ideas and opinions to be aired, even if I believe the opposing view is wrong simple because thats what in my eyes is true democracy - the right to freedom. If not, are we not just as bad as our extremist Muslim brothers.

At the end of the day, we are all the same, we just have different shades of skin.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

marsh said:


> thats a good point but even if EDL did back down, who and how else would we combat muslim extremists?
> 
> militant islam is a threat to this country and the rest of the world, with out groups like the EdL how else would we put a stop to this.
> 
> its causes alot of anxiety in EVERY non muslim community...


Sorry, I'm not buying it. How do the EDL actually combat Islamic extremism? What difference have they made?

I would argue that all the EDL have done is increase tension between the white working class community and the British Muslim community.


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> At the end of the day, we are all the same, we just have different shades of skin.


we are not all the same, we ALL have different views. which is what makes us different...it has nothing to do with skin colour.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

marsh said:


> militant islam is a threat to this country and the rest of the world, with out groups like the EdL how else would we put a stop to this.


Is it really? How much of a threat compared to, say, a massive national debt, a double-dip recession, declining international competititiveness, failing education system...to name a few?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

marsh said:


> we are not all the same, we ALL have different views. which is what makes us different...it has nothing to do with skin colour.


Every person on the plant has different views. Lets face it, most people call a person a Muslim if they look like they are from a mainly Muslim country, whether they are or not. It has everything to do with the colour of skin.

Many people from countries of mainly Muslim descent aren't actually Muslim yet people point fingers at people apparently from that group.

It has everything to do with people coming to this country and doing jobs that many lazy SOBs refuse to do because they are too bone idle and then we scream about them taking all the jobs. Its ingrained racism.

I don't see half as many people complaining against Eastern Europeans (granted there are some) compared to those apparently Muslim.


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

Chew said:


> Sorry, I'm not buying it. How do the EDL actually combat Islamic extremism? What difference have they made?
> 
> I would argue that all the EDL have done is increase tension between the white working class community and the British Muslim community.


your right, EDL has made no difference in combating islamic extremists. they have nothing to do with the law, there not a political party so there isnt or ever will be anything they can do. what they have done though is open the eyes of the public to how the rise in muslim extremism is slowly taking over.

also whats with you apparently NON racists, bringing colour into the discussion again "white working class" - what about black or even aisan working class?

a white englishman could support islam, it has nothing to do with colour. only religion


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

marsh said:


> your right, EDL has made no difference in combating islamic extremists. they have nothing to do with the law, there not a political party so there isnt or ever will be anything they can do. what they have done though is open the eyes of the public to how the rise in muslim extremism is slowly taking over.
> 
> also whats with you apparently NON racists, bringing colour into the discussion again "white working class" - what about black or even aisan working class?
> 
> a white englishman could support islam, it has nothing to do with colour. only religion


"the rise in muslim extremism is slowly taking over". Is it really? Is there anything that backs this up, apart from right wing propaganda?

I refer to 'white working class' because that is the demographic that the EDL seem to be targeting and it is, as far as I can see, the demographic which makes up most of their membership.


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

sorry i cant reply to every post but i do agree with both of you to a certain point.

i just feel something needs to be done about the islamic extemism, our goverment are doing nothing so who else would? only other option are the EDL


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

So what exactly are "they" doing that is so extreme? How are "they" taking over?

I should point out we've been allowing Jews to operate their laws in the UK since 1851, known as Beth Din, the rabbinical courts, in the UK. How would it be any different for Muslim law to be operated in their own communities? You don't even realise they do it already yet feel threatened by similar laws that already goven Jews and have for over 150 years. The UK government would never allow outright Sharia law, but allow disputes etc to be decided by it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

marsh said:


> sorry i cant reply to every post but i do agree with both of you to a certain point.
> 
> i just feel something needs to be done about the islamic extemism, our goverment are doing nothing so who else would? only other option are the EDL


But they are doing something, theyve just banned the ****s that go on demos burning our poppys. Before they were allowed to do it, now they will be arrested as its officially a criminal act.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lets just hope they find a way of putting a stop to the manufacture of muslamic ray guns.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Some good post by Papa and Chew in here, the EDL are just as bad as the extremists IMO, the extremeists burn poppys, the EDL walk around chanting vile things about an entire religion. Its ran by clueless people and thick people who cant create their own opinion follow them.

It still makes me laugh how people only refer to muslims when they talk about extremists.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> English Defence League, against muslim extremism


Yes and anyone thats not white for that mater


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Nothing but a bunch of racist thugs.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

don't give them the oxygen of publicity


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dont know much about them but videos i have seen online they seem to have a lot of thugs involved with them. Im all for being against muslim extremists but im going to swiftly leave this thread and not make further comment, last time i got an infraction as last time i expressed my opinion on these leaches.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Didn't notice these guys standing up to other religious extremists like that Catholic organisation called erm the IRA

Evil little people who have helped to create a climate of fear against a religion and tarred the whole religion with the same brush,I've personally found Muslims to be amongst the warmest and most welcoming people I have ever known.

Saddest part is normal folk fall for the hype, whatever happened to free thinking?? (by this I mean knowing the facts and making an informed decision)


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

britbull said:


> Didn't notice these guys standing up to other religious extremists like that Catholic organisation called erm the IRA


The IRA was not a religious organisation and its goals had nothing to do with religion. Its aim was to create an all-Ireland, 32-county socialist republic, not a theocracy. They wanted to unite the Catholic and Protestant working classes in the north of Ireland against the British.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

cub said:


> The IRA was not a religious organisation and its goals had nothing to do with religion. Its aim was to create an all-Ireland, 32-county socialist republic, not a theocracy. They wanted to unite the Catholic and Protestant working classes in the north of Ireland against the British.


They killed and maimed more in the UK and Ireland than any Muslim extremist has. This issue has everything to do with race. White extremists just fade away, Muslim extremists must be much worse. Why? End result is the same.

Again, a few in the minority causing all the problems when most of the people disagree with actions taken.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Bombs and innocent people.....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm more concerned with the underhanded, sinister and multi-discriminating ethos of the government and the powers that be! Fvck everyone... that's my stance! Lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree with some of their views, however I don't support them for the simple reason of the way in which they conduct themselves. A majority of them just seem to be there, p1ssed, on the demonstrations in the hope that a ruck kicks off. Which makes them just as bad as any other group they are trying to oppose. They're trying to incite violence so they can then say "oh, look how bad the enemy are"!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd probably have an opinion if I knew wtf an EDL is.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

in theory yes, in practise no they just seem to attract racist ****s, unfortunate because it makes anyone who opposes the islamisation of the uk look like a racist ****

Whilst I agree with the founding principles of the EDL, 99% of its members are nowhere near elequant or intelligent enough to be able to manifest their views in a way which just doesn't seem like racist hatred.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

They are a strange organisation. Islam is a blood thirsty religion no doubt about it, but no more so or less so than any other religion. I make the point clear that I hate the concept of religion itself as well as theocracy. But I dont hate the individuals that exist within specific religions just by default. Extremists are a big problem and the EDL do 'seem' to be against extremists. However I'm not entirely convinced their doing us all a big service. Many of them just seem to be violent thugs that beat up any Muslim purely on the basis that they are a Muslim which isnt right at all. There are many good Muslims in this country, way more than bad but the EDL doesnt seem to be able to distinguish between them. Combating extremism isnt the job of the EDL its the job of the UK Muslim community. They need to stand up and make themselves heard, make people realise they are no different from anyone else, but the point is they dont. There are no Muslims standing up against extremism and making themselves heard. They are scared of doing so because its hard and potentially dangerous, so I do understand why its going to take time, but sooner or later I hope they will spawn a voice that can speak for them and condemn all the radical extremists for the things they are doing.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

The majority of muslims are also against muslim extremists...I would like to see what would happen if they tried to join the EDL...I think their applications would be rejected.

Personally I believe the EDL are just another alternative of the BNP where 99% of members are nothing more than racists

Most intelligent and sane people are against any extremist or terrorist group.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Usual Suspect said:


> Totally against any extremeist organsiation EDL, Muslim, non-Muslim, any colour or creed. Life is about co-inhabiting & co-operation, anyone can disagree with anyone on anything but does not nessacirly mean that we have to hate each other. Fighting extremism with extremism will only lead to MORE extremism......


So When Hitler invaded Poland, the rest of the world should have sat him down with a nice cup of tea, till the "bad feelings" went away?Try removing those rose coloured spectacles,and wake up to the fact ,that the world and those that occupy it, exist in a seething pool of hatred, and loathing.

When your life is threatened either from another organism, belief or mindset, remove it, or face iradication.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Shadow said:


> The majority of muslims are also against muslim extremists...I would like to see what would happen if they tried to join the EDL...I think their applications would be rejected.
> 
> Personally I believe the EDL are just another alternative of the BNP where 99% of members are nothing more than racists
> 
> Most intelligent and sane people are against any extremist or terrorist group.


I agree I bet there isnt a single Muslim in the EDL and if there is they are being kept there with brilliant incentives just for public show. The fact they dont really have any criteria for joining or any vetting is another problem any racist muppet can join them. It may have started out peacefully as a handful of people and expanded into a hate driven machine when masses of yobs started flooding in.. but who knows. Its been shown a lot of EDL are covered in neo-nazi insignia and a lot are affiliated with white supremacists... never a good sign when your trying to bull**** the pacifist deal.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> Some good post by Papa and Chew in here, the EDL are just as bad as the extremists IMO, the extremeists burn poppys, the EDL walk around chanting vile things about an entire religion. Its ran by clueless people and thick people who cant create their own opinion follow them.
> 
> It still makes me laugh how people only refer to muslims when they talk about extremists.


Sure the EDL bombing London was a hanius act........Oh wait a minute........


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If this extremism isn't dealt with sooner rather than later I think we might be heading for some serious civil discontent, maybe total revolution while they're at it, and I think it will come from Europe...


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

People talk about the Muslim invasion of Europe like its a conscious, orchestrated plan but really the only reason its happening is because Muslims are fvcking faster.... Theres 1.3 billion Muslims... they are all creating more children and ergo more Muslims, they need more space so are expanding into all corners of the world. The same is happening with Hindu's and Sikhs.. But they arent ever refered to as an invasion because they for the most part live in the background and dont attract bad press.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

if you really want to know what british muslims are like and are thinking and talking to each other about take a peep at:

http://www.ummah.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?10-Ummah-Lounge&

http://forums.islamicawakening.com/f18/

there you get to see their true colours, not really so nice and innocent they like to make out


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> if you really want to know what british muslims are like and are thinking and talking to each other about take a peep at:
> 
> http://www.ummah.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?10-Ummah-Lounge&
> 
> ...


Dear visitor,

Please spare a few minutes for an innocent man who has served seven long years of his life in high security prison, despite of having no charge or conviction of any kind against him, awaiting extradition and a subsequent trial in a country he has never set foot in. The extradition request is based on the same evidence gathered during 2003 raid, which the British courts of justice found insufficient to charge Babar Ahmad with any crime.

From the home page... Hate hearing things like that its so sad makes me feel like we live in some Gestapo state where we lock people up just on the off chance they might be bad and offer no trial.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bert Stare said:


> if you really want to know what british muslims are like and are thinking and talking to each other about take a peep at:
> 
> http://www.ummah.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?10-Ummah-Lounge&
> 
> ...


Yeah, i like the thread about how to behave during the 2 minute silence.You want to live in a country that was kept free to live your miserable lives in, yet at the same time , disrespect those who died protecting the very freedom you enjoy.Id better go now ,cos im likely to post something ill regret, and I like this forum.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Dear visitor,
> 
> Please spare a few minutes for an innocent man who has served seven long years of his life in high security prison, despite of having no charge or conviction of any kind against him, awaiting extradition and a subsequent trial in a country he has never set foot in. The extradition request is based on the same evidence gathered during 2003 raid, which the British courts of justice found insufficient to charge Babar Ahmad with any crime.
> 
> From the home page... Hate hearing things like that its so sad makes me feel like we live in some Gestapo state where we lock people up just on the off chance they might be bad and offer no trial.


Babar Ahmad is a guy who, in addition to the dozens of terror charges that he is awaiting trial for, had detailed logistical information on the US Fifth Naval Fleet, its ships, the date and time of its expected passage through the Straits of Hormuz, and that it was vulnerable to attack by RPG, in his house when he was arrested

they only care about him because he is a muslim, if he was a ****** they wouldn't give a ****

the guy is a terrorist ****, let him rot


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> EDL - they're an energy supplier aren't they?


 :lol: EDF (energy de france') I think mate!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WITH


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Against I suppose but I can see why they and the BNP etc are becoming more popular.

Immigration is a massive problem and EDL/BNP prey on peoples fears over this.

Freedom of speech is everybodies right when all said and done


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> PMSL That forum is on tapatalk. I've just spent a while going through some of their threads and they are actually really scary! I mean REALLY scary!
> 
> One of their stickies explains that if they pm a member of the opposite sex it cant contain smileys, lol's, flattery etc. Imagine if Uriel was on that forum!
> 
> ...


the forum is a joke, all they do is whinge and moan about the west and the "filthy kuffar"

brb moving to a country then trying to change their laws/way of life to fit my own


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bert Stare said:


> the forum is a joke, all they do is whinge and moan about the west and the "filthy kuffar"
> 
> brb *moving to a country then trying to change their laws/way of life to fit my own*


That is cultural Jihad, and it will take more than a few racist thugs to stop it...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

It still goes down to the same point which thick people like essexboy dont understand, a small minoritys actions doesnt mean you can class the other 1.29 billion others as the same.

I could probably find some links for some forums where christians talk about picketing soldiers funerals if you like? Its easy just to post bad links, every religion has extremeists, just because they're not talked about in mainstream media though means its ok though right.

Anyone remember the Norweigen christian extremeist who shot all those children? Would the EDL stand up against his organistations 22,000 members. Dont think so somehow.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I think it's a shame when people say they are an anti Muslim group cos they aren't and they aren't aimed solely at Muslims either. There's a clue in the name. They are about keeping our national identity which we should have the right to do. If I go to another country I will be expected to observe and respect their laws and traditions. Simple really


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> It still goes down to the same point which thick people like essexboy dont understand, a small minoritys actions doesnt mean you can class the other 1.29 billion others as the same.
> 
> I could probably find some links for some forums where christians talk about picketing soldiers funerals if you like? Its easy just to post bad links, every religion has extremeists, just because they're not talked about in mainstream media though means its ok though right.
> 
> Anyone remember the Norweigen christian extremeist who shot all those children? Would the EDL stand up against his organistations 22,000 members. Dont think so somehow.


Thick.Not ever been described as that.Obviously you have no real defence for the vile hatred that is posted on that forum, so you take the typical line, and launch into an ad homien attack on me.You might want to check your spelling though.

I presented a link to FACT.The fact that this country is free because of the sacrifice of millions who fought to keep it that way.Your "brothers" on that site, have no respect for the dead, yet want to enjoy the freedom, to spread your beliefs and culture.Its all there in black and white, dont take my word for it.

So that site is full of extremists is it? Thought is was just your average Muslims having a chat.Perhaps we had better inform MI5.

Your attempt to justify what has been posted, by mentioning the actions of one lunatic, is really quite pathetic.Is that the best defence youve got? Surely as im the thick one here, you must be able to construct some rational defence that I cant disect, and expose its true agenda.

If you want to criticise Christian beliefs, please feel free.They are as ridiculous as any other beliefs.This is the problem though isnt it.The indoctrination is so deep, that any logic, empathy, rationale is swept aside, in case someone upsets the imgaginary bloke in the sky.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yes we can argue all day about which side believes this and that and who did what etc... or we can unite, stand together and fight this corrupt system that is letting and encouraging atrocities on a daily basis continue.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yes we can argue all day about which side believes this and that and who did what etc... or we can unite, stand together and fight this corrupt system that is letting and encouraging atrocities on a daily basis continue.


A grand idea! First we just all need to agree on what the system is, exactly what is corrupt about it, what to define as an atrocity and finally how to fight it all.

See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

People gave their lives for the freedom, including, the freedom of speech or as near as damn it as possible. It wasn't up to decide what the people say, thats what freedom of speech is. So some Muslims want the Europe as an Islamic state. No different from any other religion and their wants. Hell, the pope refused Catholics to be investigated and information given out over child abuse over the last 30-40 years... and before that we've burned people at the steak etc. They are all as bad as one another. But our boys fought for this freedom - Don't deny it by asking people to be sent away - if we do, we've gone backwards, we aren't allowing the freedom they fought for.

On top of this, sure some Muslim extremists have blown up a small number of UK people. We in the west have invaded, bombed and attacked countries all over the world in the name of anti terrorism and to bring down supposed dictators. Literally THOUSANDS of innocent people in these countries have died. Since when did the West become world police? I can understand some of the dislike for the West and it policies, we have acted no better than any other group of peoples, religion or not.

Sure, say go home - well home to millions of people IS the UK. They've lived here, been born here, this is there home. Even for those who are not originally from the UK, people struggle to move job's/relationships etc. How hard do you think it is to move everything you own to another country? Not easy I'd guess.


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

100% with!!! there are too many religiously motivated groups allowed to voice an opinion ,that has no place, in OUR society. We let them into OUR country just so they can have a better standard of living but all they do is slag us off!!! they burn OUR flag in OUR country while saying that all OUR soldiers will burn in hell because we are trying to help their people. I blame the French and the catholic church for bringing down the Templar Knights! They Knew how to kick Muslim ass lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Thick.Not ever been described at that.Obviously you have no real defence for the vile hatred that is posted on that forum, so you take the typical line, and launch into an ad homien attack on me.You might want to check your spelling though.
> 
> I presented a link to FACT.The fact that this country is free because of the sacrifice of millions who fought to keep it that way.*Your "brothers"* on that site, have no respect for the dead, yet want to enjoy the freedom, to spread your beliefs and culture.Its all there in black and white, dont take my word for it.
> 
> ...


First off i havn't ever said i support extremeists, number 2 im not Muslim so they're not my "brothers". Typical idiot cant come back with a decent reply so assumes im Muslim and try to make out to the rest of the thread that im supporting these idiots.

Your one line here makes you look silly because you've contradicted yourself by saying "Your attempt to justify what has been posted, by mentioning the actions of one lunatic, is really quite pathetic"

Your attempt to justify the vile abuse the EDL spout against a whole religion because of the actions of a handful of lunatics is pathetic.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> Just to reiterate, the EDL are officially against Muslim EXTREMISTS, not all Muslims as I understand it. You surely can't find an argument to support them can you? (the extremists that is?)


I don't support them, nor any group who actively attack other.



> *The west became world police in my mind at the start of world war 1. *
> 
> You dont have a problem with what our brave ancestors did back then do you, after all they were invading other countries to bring down one of your "supposed dictators". The other site mentioned a few posts back has a thread about how to ruin remembrance Sunday. Silly ideas like setting off fire alarms to disrupt the silence and things like that. There is not one person on that board that points out that they could use that time to reflect upon the hundreds of thousand that lost their life during the great wars - they don't have to agree with modern military policy. It just shows that there are those with no respect for the culture they are living in.


That was the West (Germany), attacking the West (the Allies)! What has any Muslim faith and countries got to do with that? Why should a European struggle mean we can become world police? What has that got to do with the rest of the world?

A small number of mindless idiots using religion as their reason on a website saying how they can set of alarms hardly is the same as mass murder thro terrorism or indeed UN (or not!) sactioned bombing of countries across the world? Hardly on the same scale, is it? Sure as hell its disrespectful but hell, a hell of lot of UK born, UK based folk did exactly the same, they've also ****ed on our war memorials and graffiti'd them. I don't see you going on about that? They are just as disrespectful. It's simply mindless idiots.

e.g.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-black-country-11499048

http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/s/2081469_man_arrested_over_war_memorial_plaques_theft

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-11080456

They are ALL scum.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Religion is such a pain in the ****ing nut sack. I look forward to the day we all maim and kill each other and have the balls to man up and say its because we're horrible people who enjoy doing it rather than ''Its the path to God'', ''Its the will of Allah'', ''Akal Purakh deems it so'', ''We must honour the scripture''. Religion is just one big excuse and we wouldnt be in this mess without it because without it the atrocities commited by all religions would be done for wholey different and punishable reasons.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

The edl are entitled to their opinion but imo the typical member is nothing but a mindless fcukwit who borrows the beliefs of those with a different agenda to justify their pathetic blaming of all that is wrong with society on a particular group or religion that they know nothing about.

They need to look in the mirror and realise that todays problems are deeply routed in society as a whole.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'm surprised that 55% of us are with them, all you have to do is look what happened in Bradford to see what sort of a group they are. You tell me when they have ever done a peaceful protest and got their views across without violence

By the way I'm against


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

1010AD said:


> I'm surprised that 55% of us are with them, all you have to do is look what happened in Bradford to see what sort of a group they are. You tell me when they have ever done a peaceful protest and got their views across without violence


I think the wisest people on this board are the readers and observers who lurk in the background and never post, there is something like 30,000 of us on here isnt there? We really only have the opinions of 50ish who bother to post. But even in that.. I'm also surprised 55% of the ''regulars'' are with as well.

Edit: Ha actually it was more like 90 of us just checked the votes.. But still!


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

:001_tt2:england won last night fftopic:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/Antitheists

I also wanted to post this. People have posted links for pro and/or anti Muslim groups so dont see how posting this one would be anymore wrong or unallowed. Its basically the fastest growing and influential atheist/anti-theist group on facebook. The owner really is a great man very intelligent, hes recently been offered time on channel 4 to discuss his aims. A lot of the time its just casual joking about all religions through jokes, sketches, videos etc but always in good taste and people of any religion are free to join up and debate and poke back with jokes themselves as long as they are structured and respectful in turn. Hes the pioneer behind ''Occupy the Vatican'' which is set to be the largest, peaceful, atheist demonstration in history aimed at opening peoples eyes to the atrocities and murders sanctioned by the Vatican city state.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> First off i havn't ever said i support extremeists, number 2 im not Muslim so they're not my "brothers". Typical idiot cant come back with a decent reply so assumes im Muslim and try to make out to the rest of the thread that im supporting these idiots.
> 
> Your one line here makes you look silly because you've contradicted yourself by saying "Your attempt to justify what has been posted, by mentioning the actions of one lunatic, is really quite pathetic"
> 
> Your attempt to justify the vile abuse the EDL spout against a whole religion because of the actions of a handful of lunatics is pathetic.


You see you cant even understand my response can you? Again you choose to resort to name calling, instead of a rational response.Perhaps if you could construct a clear concise response, thats not peppered with errors, it might be easier for others to understand what your agenda really is.

I presumed as you furvently defend Islam, at every opportunity and live in Afghanistan that it was likely your a Muslim.

If youd like to check, I havent defended the EDL.Ive merely pointed out a few facts.You might want to keep out of that hot midday sun, it appears to be having an effect on your imagination.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> The edl are entitled to their opinion but imo the typical member is nothing but a mindless fcukwit who borrows the beliefs of those with a different agenda to justify their pathetic blaming of all that is wrong with society on a particular group or religion that they know nothing about.
> 
> They need to look in the mirror and realise that todays problems are deeply routed in society as a whole.


Mindless fu.ckwits eh? Im sure plenty of "mindless f.ckwits" defended this country over the decades.Or is that ok? your entitled to fight and die, if your not educated to a certain level, If however, you also have an opinion, its irrelavant?

If your an educated theolgen or scholar ,it gives you entitlement, and your opinions are more vaild?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Even as a Muslim I am against extremism. But typical EDL members are just there to try pretend their the hard man looking for a fight. Like a few of their ex-members have said, they joined the EDL to appose extremism but calling another persons God a 'Pedo' isnt really a good way to go about it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Heres you essexboy in the thread about the muslims who were holding up banners saying the soldiers who were in afghanistan would burn in hell etc...i posted that christian extremeists also did this to which you replied

".Fortunately these "Christian extremists" arent brandishing AK47s, and flying aeroplanes into buildings, planting bombs in hoilday resorts, London underground etc.Just holding a couple of banners.Slight difference. "

You cant have one rule for 1 and no rules for the other. Cant be ****d posting on this thread anymore, you contradict yourself so many times.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Malibu said:


> Even as a Muslim I am against extremism. But typical EDL members are just there to try pretend their the hard man looking for a fight. Like a few of their ex-members have said, they joined the EDL to appose extremism but calling another persons God a 'Pedo' isnt really a good way to go about it.


Thats a frightening response.You say "EVEN as a Muslim im against extremism" I would have thought being a decent human being, would be enough to oppose the murder of innocent people, and disrespecting the dead.

This is really the crux of the matter isnt it.Islam is only concerned with "attrocities" against Muslims.Any act committed against anyone who is not part of the faith, is seen as not worthy of criticism.Yet in the same breath, any act of agression in the name of Islam is never criticised .The forums that were previously linked is evidence of this.Many posts, supporting the acts of those who were involved in 9/11, and few critics.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> Heres you essexboy in the thread about the muslims who were holding up banners saying the soldiers who were in afghanistan would burn in hell etc...i posted that christian extremeists also did this to which you replied
> 
> ".Fortunately these "Christian extremists" arent brandishing AK47s, and flying aeroplanes into buildings, planting bombs in hoilday resorts, London underground etc.Just holding a couple of banners.Slight difference. "
> 
> You cant have one rule for 1 and no rules for the other. Cant be ****d posting on this thread anymore, you contradict yourself so many times.


Thanks for reiterating that for me.It only supports my argument.Unless you are trying to compare the action of ONE man, to the myriad of terror that has been displayed by Islamic extremists?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i dont no what anyone would be against english men and women stoping another culture and religion from dominating this country, race has nothing to do with it the edl have many races and sexualities in it, its to do with stoping the deep roots of islam which they have in there homeland from coming here and taking over, basicle the muslim version of the far right is a good way to put it, people who are against there own people from wanting to protect and preserve are country for are childrens and theres and so on's future dont no what there talking about, why would you be against your own people and land.

multiculturisum is fine i have no problem with, but there needs to be some sort of control on it, its not far on the people already here to haveevery were turned into muslim all muslim towns ans mosques as far as the eye can see, even turning churches into mosques, the native people to england should have some rights and not have there culture and religions push out by other coming over here, and this is what happening.

the muslim that burned the poppy last D DAY got a £50 fine, the man that tried to stop him got a£350 fine. so you get fined 7x more from trying to stop someone buring the poppy on than what you do for burning it.

this country nows all muslims stick together and will all die for what they beleive in, because of this are government and law are afraid to do anything againt muslims and islam in fear of an upraw.

no other cutlure has come over here and acted and done what some of them have done,

2 men a few days ago were jailed for spray painting a poppy on a mosque they both got 12month each, whats weres a bit paint on a wall or burning a poppy on D day??

nothing of what the MDL or MAC (now classed as an illegal movenmet muslim auganisation a few weeks ago) gets any air time by the media, anything anyone does or says against muslim is plastered all over the place)

i just dont think its far that 1 culture is classed above the other but the law and media

im not with the edl but i think what they stand for is right in many ways being against extremist muslims only, nothing wrong with muslims, but they are treated far better than any other in this country


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

heres a few vids if anyones interested or not on the situation

pat condells opinion






pats main page and his poinion on many things lol he can talk some lol http://www.youtube.com/user/patcondell

and random latest edl vids, not marches but statements, interviews etc etc http://www.youtube.com/user/melanoma321

if not interested then dont what simplz


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone who supports the EDL is a ****ing idiot. Bunch of mindless, racist, thugs who really need to be educated common sense. They are just as bad as muslim extremists, all they do is preach hate and intolerance.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Shadow said:


> The majority of muslims are also against muslim extremists...I would like to see what would happen if they tried to join the EDL...I think their applications would be rejected.
> 
> Personally I believe the EDL are just another alternative of the BNP where 99% of members are nothing more than racists
> 
> Most intelligent and sane people are against any extremist or terrorist group.


but what are there doing to stop it? nothing, so your point is? also muslims sikhs, blacks, indians, jews, gays are in the edl, people who say there not dont no what there talking about, there blatently many videos of them with the edl all overe youtube, saying what and who they are and standing with there edl


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DanB said:


> Anyone who supports the EDL is a ****ing idiot. Bunch of mindless, racist, thugs who really need to be educated common sense. They are just as bad as muslim extremists, all they do is preach hate and intolerance.


islam is not a race, blacks, asians whites are all in the edl, so who are they racist against??? and when have they ever preached hate and violance? you have no clue what your talking about lmao


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

here is an asian muslim edl member, who racist again?????? you see in the comments on that video other muslims calling him a 'paki' a gay, a bast*rd etc etc


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

tommy robinson the leader of the edl had his house petrol bombed, after he had moved his family out, some other family who moved in man woman and child got the bombing


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

heres an asian sikh edl member

http://www.youtube.com/user/tosca436#p/u/26/yW-udj5bZco


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tosca436#p/u/26/yW-udj5bZco

why wont it show a screen? like the other vid? lol


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Against


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

stone14 said:


> 2 men a few days ago were jailed for spray painting a poppy on a mosque they both got 12month each, whats weres a bit paint on a wall or burning a poppy on D day??
> 
> nothing of what the MDL or MAC (now classed as an illegal movenmet muslim auganisation a few weeks ago) gets any air time by the media, anything anyone does or says against muslim is plastered all over the place)
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that those guys who spray painted that mosque had previous convictions which is why their punishment went custodial.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I think the wisest people on this board are the readers and observers who lurk in the background and never post, there is something like 30,000 of us on here isnt there? We really only have the opinions of 50ish who bother to post. But even in that.. I'm also surprised 55% of the ''regulars'' are with as well.
> 
> Edit: Ha actually it was more like 90 of us just checked the votes.. But still!


I haven't voted myself because I think there should be another option of "agree with some of their aims/views but disagree with how they do it".


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mikep81 said:


> I'm pretty sure that those guys who spray painted that mosque had previous convictions which is why their punishment went custodial.


you can be sure of anything if you dont no them, usless comment realy. imo it shows no tolleranct to anything against islam wrong or right.

like the guy who burned the poppy last year getting £50 fine and the guy who tryed to stop him got £350 fine, basilcy saing its better to burn a poppy on d day then to prevent it. backward 2 tier system


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Had a close mate part of the EDL but he wasnt a vandal. He just hated the c**ts holding up banners saying "kill our troops" I was a soldier n the only reason why I didnt join him was because I'd be kicked out. Some EDL just cause trouble, smash windows, set fires etc but the real reason why their EDL is because their sick of muslims taking over our country and the genuine EDL have my respect.

What ****s me off is when my regiment done a home parade, my mates lot got arrested instead of the c**ts holding up the banners! JOKE this country at times


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Even as a Muslim I am against extremism. But typical EDL members are just there to try pretend their the hard man looking for a fight. Like a few of their ex-members have said, they joined the EDL to appose extremism but calling another persons God a 'Pedo' isnt really a good way to go about it.


why dont the muslims stand up against these islam fanatics if there putting such a bad name towards the whole religon?

if the majority are against extremism, stand up and fight for you right to live in peace...rather than letting militant islam storm englands streets demanding for sharia law.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

stone14 said:


> you can be sure of anything if you dont no them, usless comment realy. imo it shows no tolleranct to anything against islam wrong or right.
> 
> like the guy who burned the poppy last year getting £50 fine and the guy who tryed to stop him got £350 fine, basilcy saing its better to burn a poppy on d day then to prevent it. backward 2 tier system


Hardly a useless comment! What I meant by comment was that I read that they had previous convictions hence the sentence. But you are right, unless I knew them then I don't know. I'm assuming you knew them then, otherwise by the same logic you even comparing it in your original post is equally useless!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Mindless fu.ckwits eh? Im sure plenty of "mindless f.ckwits" defended this country over the decades.Or is that ok? your entitled to fight and die, if your not educated to a certain level, If however, you also have an opinion, its irrelavant?
> 
> If your an educated theolgen or scholar ,it gives you entitlement, and your opinions are more vaild?


A highly educated person can still be a mindless fcukwit if they are nothing more than a sheep.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

stone14 said:


> 2 men a few days ago were jailed for spray painting a poppy on a mosque they both got 12month each, whats weres a bit paint on a wall or burning a poppy on D day??


They were imprisoned because the smashed up a shop owned by a Muslim and also broke windows. They were jailed for CRIMINAL damage. Nothing like telling half a story.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

And yes, the Abdul is fantastic poster boy...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

marsh said:


> why dont the muslims stand up against these islam fanatics if there putting such a bad name towards the whole religon?
> 
> if the majority are against extremism, stand up and fight for you right to live in peace...rather than letting militant islam storm englands streets demanding for sharia law.


I don't see you standing up against the West invading the world as they feel like it... they claim its against terrorism but most of the place they go also seem to have huge amounts of oil too. Hmmm.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Naturally they aren't yobs, oh wait:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

stone14 said:


> but what are there doing to stop it? nothing, so your point is? also muslims sikhs, blacks, indians, jews, gays are in the edl, people who say there not dont no what there talking about, there blatently many videos of them with the edl all overe youtube, saying what and who they are and standing with there edl


Are you telling me that the EDL can stop a suicide bomber or any other extremist by demonstrating and shouting obscenities? Unfortunately if someone decides that they are willing to kill themselves in order to kill innocent civilians there is next to nothing that any of us can do about it.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

i see them as another excuse to just be racist against none white, dont start with the there only against muslim talks because i've seen them direct racism towards blacks aswel

but me nah dont like em

BUT

i also dislike people disrespecting the country, by sitting on their **** claiming benefits and doing **** all! fair enough if your on benefits and are looking for work but **** you if you aint, your taking the ****

that goes to everyone every race every religeon


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

marsh said:


> why dont the muslims stand up against these islam fanatics if there putting such a bad name towards the whole religon?
> 
> if the majority are against extremism, stand up and fight for you right to live in peace...rather than letting militant islam storm englands streets demanding for sharia law.


A lot of them do. The right wing media don't like to report this quite as much though. Most Muslim clerics won't tolerate extremist views being preached in their mosques.

http://www.freemuslims.org/

http://www.islamfortoday.com/fundamnetalism.htm

http://www.islamagainstextremism.com/

Just because you don't see 'Muslims against extremism marches' doesn't necessarily mean that they don't actively oppose radical islam.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Chew said:


> A lot of them do. The right wing media don't like to report this quite as much though. Most Muslim clerics won't tolerate extremist views being preached in their mosques.
> 
> http://www.freemuslims.org/
> 
> ...


theres alot of muslims what bring the hate on them self by acting like complete nobs there only doing more damage to their reputation so its good that theres groups against the terrorists etc


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

This is EDL leader Tommy Robinson being attacked by a muzzie. I am totally with the EDL. Anyone who calls us racist are simply jumping on the band wagon. We simply do not want muslim extremists pushing sharia law on us, terrorising our women and children, and disrespecting british people and british troops! How dare they burn the poppy! How dare they try to force their religion on us! They have basically already taken over East London and some major cities outside of London. It is getting ridiculous now. They will be a revolution and I cannot wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

this is what springs to mind when i hear about the EDL






A bunch of drunken uneducated bigots similar to their sober extreme muslim counterparts

ps i suppose me being in london this apparent "Iraqi Law" might get me done for posting this lol


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Wings said:


> Had a close mate part of the EDL but he wasnt a vandal. He just hated the c**ts holding up banners saying "kill our troops" I was a soldier n the only reason why I didnt join him was because I'd be kicked out. Some EDL just cause trouble, smash windows, set fires etc but the real reason why their EDL is because their sick of muslims taking over our country and the genuine EDL have my respect.
> 
> What ****s me off is when my regiment done a home parade, *my mates lot got arrested instead of the c**ts holding up the banners!* JOKE this country at times


Well, thankfully we have this thing called freedom of speech, which means that you can't arrest someone for holding up a banner. Your 'mates lot' got probably got arrested for being a group of racist thugs.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

the religion of peace summed up in 1 thread

http://forums.islamicawakening.com/f18/2-minutes-of-silence-for-kaafir-soldiers-52963/


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Bert Stare said:


> the religion of peace summed up in 1 thread
> 
> http://forums.islamicawakening.com/f18/2-minutes-of-silence-for-kaafir-soldiers-52963/


Well done, you've taken a thread with 26 posts (not even from 26 unique members) and used it to generalise a religion with over 1.5 billion followers.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

just moniter that forum or ummah.com for 2 months, you will see they all think the same, they hate the west, they hate you, we are nothing but "filthy kuffar" to them, just an example of what they think of gay people:

http://www.ummah.com/forum/showthrea...er-cancer-rate

"This is Allah's curse on the filthy homosexuals"

"the quicker filthy homosexuals die, the better."


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

DanB said:


> Well, thankfully we have this thing called freedom of speech, which means that you can't arrest someone for holding up a banner. Your 'mates lot' got probably got arrested for being a group of racist thugs.


..no we dont..

this isnt the USA brah...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Chew said:


> A lot of them do. The right wing media don't like to report this quite as much though. Most Muslim clerics won't tolerate extremist views being preached in their mosques.
> 
> http://www.freemuslims.org/
> 
> ...


Furthermore, would you march against a set of extremists who will happily kill themselves and others? Even if they don't do that, intimidate you and your family? Risk a set of the community turning against you?

Its very easy to say why not do XYZ but the reality is someone what more dangerous and very real.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I don't see you standing up against the West invading the world as they feel like it... they claim its against terrorism but most of the place they go also seem to have huge amounts of oil too. Hmmm.


i agree i think the 1 main problem is uk is britain and america think there the greatest in the world and think they can pass there hand above the world and decide whats wrong and whats right and then go and stick there noses in other countries business to try and change them..... and then its war, if countries in the east what to fuk themselfves up then what right has the west got to stick there nose in, i think if the west thought this war was going to last over 10years the wouldnt have bothered, and there/were fools for just assuming they would be a push over


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Naturally they aren't yobs, oh wait:


better them than no1 standing up against militan terrorist islam in the uk groups like M.A.C? and if not.... should were just let them do as they please? because no one else is doing anything about it.....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

emeritus said:


> this is what springs to mind when i hear about the EDL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can find plenty vids for and against, not everyone is perfect, and plenty like him in the edl, dont mean that what the edl is about, the edl dont pick and choose there members to be crouwd pleasures, if you wana stand for england you, can dont matter what or who you are


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DanB said:


> Well, thankfully we have this thing called freedom of speech, which means that you can't arrest someone for holding up a banner. Your 'mates lot' got probably got arrested for being a group of racist thugs.


thankfully? so you think its acceptable for muslims to hold up banners said death to britain and british soldiers, you will die you will burn etc etc these men are fighting for you to live your life as you are, as has the man who you commented on his post, what have you done apart from make a comment that sounds like you think its acceptable to slate them? i think your comment to him was disrespectful, basicly being passive over the banners ''well thankfully we have free speech so people can say what they like etc'' they are at war and dieing now for this country, its not acceptable for ppl to abuse them like this m8 or burn poppies

if someone was to have banners saying death to islam/ muslims etc and burning qurans they would be in jail, thats not free speech its 1 rule for 1 and another for the rest


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Like it or not the EDL is growing very fast. they are not racist in any way


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

stone14 said:


> better them than no1 standing up against militan terrorist islam in the uk groups like M.A.C? and if not.... should were just let them do as they please? because no one else is doing anything about it.....


Last time I looked I personally voted for the government to be in power and make decisions. I didn't vote for some racist thugs to charge round fighting like animals in the street. By all means march and protest, but fighting like animals? No, no good will every come of that.

I have no time for the MAC or indeed MDL either. Equally as retarded, racist thugs who are using the issue of immigration to bring football terrace style violence back to our streets.

Only place suitable for them is jail.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Toby1 said:


> I won't lie, their religion scares the hell out of me after going on that forum. A bit of an eye opener really


islam translated means 'surrender to god' its about submission and control, some muslims abuse this, if your not with it then there against you, there eastern countries show you this on how there behead christians and burn churches, 1 teacher was beaten because she taught religion ans wasnt a muslim in the uk, also white women walk through muslim controlled areas an have been attacked becuase the young men thing its ther right to have her.

in london extremist muslims have been posting sharia law controlled zone posters, it doesnt effect non muslims, but what if you werer a muslim woman deep in that zone and had to follow sharia law and you didnt want to as your basicly the mans slave and he totaly dominates everything in your life.... do you think it would be easy for that woman to get away??? when shes not alowed out the house??? soon as shes out other man in the area will grab her and take her back to get a beating for trying to escape.

have you seen what sharia law is and whats wrote on there posters?

no western music

no same sex relationships

no gambling

no drinking

no smoking

etc

etc to name a few

basicly nothing to do with anything in western life, any muslim in them zones who breaks alway is punished especially the women, beatings, wipings, stonings etc etc

this form of islam extremists is disgusting just because the posters dont stay up dont meant there not following these rules in certain areas, there puropssly cutting themselves out of western life and this country. do you think this is fare on decent muslims in those areas being forced to live like that?

edl are against this form of islam which is growing and atm not1 is doing anything to stop it, atm its underground you done here it on the news but its there.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

how can only a white man be called a racist? is a muslim extremist not a racist also?

the media makes it about race, it dont mean thats a fact. how many times have ppl told the media stories about diffent situations and when its been printed they read it and say thats not what i said? the media will take a story and twist it to how they see fit, words say alot but can mean nothing if its not true, but they will still print it and there followers will believe it.

if 2 men of diffenct races fight why is it outomaitcly called a racist attack?

if 1 is straight and 1 is gay why is it automaticly called a homeophobic attack?

race,sex, cutlure, religion doest alway have something to do with it, why when the people in the govenrnment are interviewed etc that they will never give a definate straight answer, they talk around in circles? because they dont what to risk making anyone have a bad opinion on them so they loose votes.

i believe the government and the media are the problem, the govenrment cant make any real decisions there all *******, and the media just want the juciest biggest violent story as possible its all about money and power for them then dont care about your lives realy.

and what better story for them then to paint the edl as racist thugs? theve not had a big group to get a decent story like that since the 80's . and its the fools who feed off there stories and believe everything there see and read thats the cause close-minded gulable people, probably 90% of this country.

people love terror and violence its in your human nature people just dont like to admit it, who loves horror films blood, gut torture? yes its not real but why do you love to look at it? all the big blockbuster films saw etc because your feeding that part of your mind that you hide that does love it, why is the world somewere always at war? why can people not wait to get the news on to she about all the bad sh*t thats happening al over the world, the isunamis, egypt, syria isreal riots etc etc looking at all the devistation, when raul moat had the shot gun in his mouth how many people were watching the news when ever possible day and night to see what would happen and if he was going to do it and blow his brains out and to se if they would air it? even a glimps of his body?

its not in human nature to be peaceful realy altho many will try to convince themselves it is, if that was true there would be no war no suffering, but the world is and always has been and always will be full of it. the media no's this and thats were there money is, they will try there best to give you there werst story imaginable within reason

the edl may have racists and thugs within it along for the ride but i dont believe thats what the edl stand for, you cant have everything perfect


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

sorry once i got started i couldnt stop lol, thats why i dont like to comment on these kinds of threads lol cudnt help myself this time rant over


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Like it or not the EDL is growing very fast. they are not racist in any way


the more the 'racist' word is used the more useless it gets, ah he white hies racist! a think very little or anyone who uses the word, its the only thing that has grown over a white skined man werther its got anything to do with race or not, if that word is used its automaticly guilty till proven inocent as its only a white man who gets called racist... is that not racist in itself that only a wehite man can be called or is called racist??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Last time I looked I personally voted for the government to be in power and make decisions. I didn't vote for some racist thugs to charge round fighting like animals in the street. By all means march and protest, but fighting like animals? No, no good will every come of that.
> 
> I have no time for the MAC or indeed MDL either. Equally as retarded, racist thugs who are using the issue of immigration to bring football terrace style violence back to our streets.
> 
> Only place suitable for them is jail.


 im not with the edl but i believe in standing up for this country and i dont care who or what they are if they will stand for england then there fine in my books and not just the edl but anyone any race and religion any culture. when do you see them fighting like animals? the edl purposly go out to march in a friendly manner so they dont get that image. ive seen videos of mdl attacking edl women standing in the street, 1 woman had a broken nose, why attack women and not the men? thats an animal

i agree if the police werent there at any of the marches were edl, mdl, mac, uaf are then it would be a riot, but the edl follow the law as do most of the other groups, ive yet to see any fighting or riots from any groups, alot of shouting and anger but no full on violance, just the mdl attack on edl women and she wasnt mouthing off she was standing saying nothing, just got court up in the middle of the 2 groups, but she was clear of anyone and an mdl member went upto her and full on hooked her dead in the nose


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

plenty stories and events to make all groups look bad but its only the edl ones that are willingly shown buy the media, even saying there was 2000edl on a march and there was blatently adlest 7000 as they were all counted, the media talk pure sh*t in all and any situation about anything unless its a horror story to plant fear in gulible peoples minds to control how there are and act


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Cythraul said:


> ..no we dont..
> 
> this isnt the USA brah...


???

Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Waaaaaaay to controversial topic for me to give my opinion.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

IrishRaver said:


> Waaaaaaay to controversial topic for me to give my opinion.


lol im leaving the convo it could go on for ever haha


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

stone14 said:


> im not with the edl but i believe in standing up for this country and i dont care who or what they are if they will stand for england then there fine in my books and not just the edl but anyone any race and religion any culture. when do you see them fighting like animals? *the edl purposly go out to march in a friendly manner so they dont get that image.* ive seen videos of mdl attacking edl women standing in the street, 1 woman had a broken nose, why attack women and not the men? thats an animal
> 
> i agree if the police werent there at any of the marches were edl, mdl, mac, uaf are then it would be a riot, but the edl follow the law as do most of the other groups, ive yet to see any fighting or riots from any groups, alot of shouting and anger but no full on violance, just the mdl attack on edl women and she wasnt mouthing off she was standing saying nothing, just got court up in the middle of the 2 groups, but she was clear of anyone and an mdl member went upto her and full on hooked her dead in the nose


A quick look on youtube will show this is rubbish. There are dozens of EDL vid's of them fighting. Hell just about every one is of them fighting LOL


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

stone14 said:


> thankfully? so you think its acceptable for muslims to hold up banners said death to britain and british soldiers, you will die you will burn etc etc these men are fighting for you to live your life as you are, as has the man who you commented on his post, what have you done apart from make a comment that sounds like you think its acceptable to slate them? i think your comment to him was disrespectful, basicly being passive over the banners ''well thankfully we have free speech so people can say what they like etc'' *they are at war and dieing now for this country, its not acceptable for ppl to abuse them like this m8 or burn poppies*
> 
> if someone was to have banners saying death to islam/ muslims etc and burning qurans they would be in jail, thats not free speech its 1 rule for 1 and another for the rest


No I am thankful that they have the right to be able to hold a banner saying that, or anything else that they wish to express. I am an advocate of human rights.

I'll say 2 things on the bit in bold. They are not dying for this country, and the war has nothing to do with us. They are dying to protect the reputations of both the current and previous governments, by fighting in a war that should never even be happening in the first place.

With regards to the poppies, they can burn as many of them as they want, it doesn't mean anything and it doesn't change anything. Again the very fact that they can do that is down to the sacrifice of the lost soldiers that the poppy is there to symbolise.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DanB said:


> No I am thankful that they have the right to be able to hold a banner saying that, or anything else that they wish to express. I am an advocate of human rights.
> 
> I'll say 2 things on the bit in bold. They are not dying for this country, and the war has nothing to do with us. They are dying to protect the reputations of both the current and previous governments, by fighting in a war that should never even be happening in the first place.
> 
> *With regards to the poppies, they can burn as many of them as they want, it doesn't mean anything and it doesn't change anything*. Again the very fact that they can do that is down to the sacrifice of the lost soldiers that the poppy is there to symbolise.


it means nothing?! the poppy stands for alot and is a symbol of the fallen soldiers, also the east have threatened are country and american and has attacked both and will do so, so yes there are fighingt for us, just because the taliban cant get to us in force doesnt mean there dont what to and there is terroists in are land that will do harm to us soon as they get the chance

i think your a joke to say its fine for them to speak of are soldiers like that and to say the poppy on d day means nothing and they can burn as many as they like for all you care, if it ment nothing then why would it be everywere and worn by everyone on d day! its a symbol of that day.

they use banners and words because atm thats all they have got, if they had the chance they would follow up on there words, other wise why speak them!

so you think its acceptable for a forgenier to this country to burn a poppy infront of all the people left over from ww1 and ww2 who have lost there friends and family fighting during those wars, and every war since who use d day as a remeberance day to respect and remeber all those who have died, and you say burn as many as you like


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rioting






Rioting






Beating up there own folk and racist chanting






Attacking police...swigging bottles of beer






The only thing they are good at is showing the racist, thug like under belly of society.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

wow fair do's lol

still i wouldnt say there animals, there typical everyday people of this country today same as me and you, not all of them but most of them... family people.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

stone14 said:


> it means nothing?! the poppy stands for alot and is a symbol of the fallen soldiers, also the east have threatened are country and american and has attacked both and will do so, so yes there are fighingt for us, just because the taliban cant get to us in force doesnt mean there dont what to and there is terroists in are land that will do harm to us soon as they get the chance
> 
> i think your a joke to say its fine for them to speak of are soldiers like that and to say the poppy on d day means nothing and they can burn as many as they like for all you care, if it ment nothing then why would it be everywere and worn by everyone on d day! its a symbol of that day.
> 
> ...


its not acceptable at all.

but by getting wound up about we are giving them the power. we should rise above and let them make complete t1ts out of themselves and alienate the people they are trying to gain sympathy from.

as soon as it become 'us and them' then people take sides...........


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a.notherguy said:


> its not acceptable at all.
> 
> but by getting wound up about we are giving them the power. we should rise above and let them make complete t1ts out of themselves and alienate the people they are trying to gain sympathy from.
> 
> as soon as it become 'us and them' then people take sides...........


true... he should think of the people who the poppy means alot to espcielly the oaps from the ww's it oviously means nothing to him or how they feel, aslong as people can say what they want 'free speech' then fuk who it effects or hurts eh even his grandparents probably

am sure he will have something to say about burning the quran, its not what its made of wether it be paper or stone its the symbol it carries and the poppy is a symbol of alot it means more to britain than a quran


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

stone14 said:


> true... he should think of the people who the poppy means alot to espcielly the oaps from the ww's it oviously means nothing to him or how they feel, aslong as people can say what they want 'free speech' then fuk who it effects or hurts eh even his grandparents probably


ironically generations of people died to fight a fascist threat and now people are supporting a fascist organisation because of the actions of a tiny minority of extremist [email protected] whos the winner in that conundurm?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i dont believe the edl are that tho as the not against all muslims only the extremists if they were facist the would condemn them all, plenty things have been said and court but people opposing them but pelnty people do say things in the heat of the moment to attack when there being attacked, it dont mean that those words by a few are what there all about :thumb:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't think most of the EDL has the intelligence to workout the difference between Muslim and extremists...


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I don't think most of the EDL has the intelligence to workout the difference between Muslim and extremists...


Thats stereotyping them the same as you are saying there stereotyping every muslim as an extrimist


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

ASOC5 said:


> Thats stereotyping them the same as you are saying there stereotyping every muslim as an extrimist


I've posted dozens of video's already above. Do you want me to post them all again. Just look up.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I've posted dozens of video's already above. Do you want me to post them all again. Just look up.


It's still generalising though unless you show a majority of EDL members acting stupidly. I haven't watched them all either but no doubt there is a bias by the uploader or person doing the interviews etc. Just like most things you don't hear about it until it's a good swing that the public will jump at


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> It's still generalising though unless you show a majority of EDL members acting stupidly. I haven't watched them all either but no doubt there is a bias by the uploader or person doing the interviews etc. Just like most things you don't hear about it until it's a good swing that the public will jump at


True, that's fair enough. However, can you find me one video that shows them in a good light?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

rjohal said:


> What I find hilarious is those that sympathise/affiliate with the EDL think it's ok to tar all Muslims with the same brush but then shout ""stereotype" when they themselves are criticised.
> 
> In response to the last video papa posted, what are the so called "genuine" EDL members doing about eradicating those followers of the EDL who have an issue with ALL Muslims?


But what most people that don't sympathise with the EDL do is exactly the same thing. It's just you are generalising across them instead of the people the EDL are against. I don't know if you have specifically as I haven't read all the thread.

It's the same, but for some reason people think it's fine to stereotype as long as it is following their perspective


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

i can post dozens of videos of extremist Muslims burning poppies,abusing home coming soldiers, acting like idiots but that isn't to say that all Muslims are extremists the same as you posting dozens of videos isnt to say that all people who support the EDL/EDL ideology are all of no intelligence.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the EDL do a very good job of steroetyping themselves and then consistently conforming to the self made stereotype


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

rjohal said:


> What I find hilarious is those that sympathise/affiliate with the EDL think it's ok to tar all Muslims with the same brush but then shout ""stereotype" when they themselves are criticised.
> 
> In response to the last video papa posted, what are the so called "genuine" EDL members doing about eradicating those followers of the EDL who have an issue with ALL Muslims?


every group has its idiots its the way of the world if we didnt have these idiots in the different groups we would live in a perfect world and none of these issues would exist


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> True, that's fair enough. However, can you find me one video that shows them in a good light?


Tbh I am not going to even try as i think it will be difficult lol I am not with or against the EDL btw...

My guess will be that most videos of the EDL will be by news broadcasters that will always show negative clips and no positive ones because it makes for better viewing. The ones made by people will most likely be idiots trying to show off to their friends etc and look like cool hard men. So even if i was to try I would already be at a dis-advantage to someone that is finding videos showing them in a bad light.

It is exactly the same with Muslim extremists, you hear about them doing all the bad things because it has shock factor. You don't hear about the other Muslims that integrate and live with the community etc. Maybe a lot of the EDL that are actually just thugs were inspired by that media interpretation in the first place, kind of like a circle.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> the EDL do a very good job of steroetyping themselves and then consistently conforming to the self made stereotype


From what is shown in the media yes


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> Maybe a lot of the EDL that are actually just thugs were inspired by that media interpretation in the first place, kind of like a circle.


Probably the most valid point on the thread IMO.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

rjohal said:


> The EDL forum, facebook pages and marches confirm to me that a large proprotion but not all EDL members are against Islam being practised.
> 
> These same people oppose Mosques being built legitimately in the UK, the wearing of the veil by Muslim women, halal meat and sharia law courts for Muslims.
> 
> This is totally unfair IMO as these actions by Muslims are legal according to UK legislation. So in essence this is not opposing Islamic extremists but all Muslims in general.


Then you could look on the Muslim forums posted in this thread (I think) and see that a lot of Muslims are against us and a lot of the things we do. There is nothing wrong with opposing to certain idea imo, it just depends on how a person acts to show their opposition and to fight their corner.

The thing is a Muslim can wear a veil which completely covers the face, whilst in a lot of places you can't wear a hoody. Regarding Sharia Law Courts, imo there should be one legal system that is dealt with in the same courts. The only separation should be young offenders and adult offenders.

On a slight side note. In a school near me there was a Sikh girl that took the school to court because they said she could not wear her bangles etc as no one in school was allowed jewellery, they eventually said she could wear them and just have her jumper sleeves over them which was not enough, they eventually got took to court and lost. I know for a fact that this was for attention and not faith btw. One rule for one and not another causes problems, people will get tired and fight it. Not all people can do this in an educated manner admittedly, but you can't say that everyone that opposes such things are racist or whatever

There is usually a fairly logical opposition to most arguments.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

stone14 said:


> it means nothing?! the poppy stands for alot and is a symbol of the fallen soldiers, also the east have threatened are country and american and has attacked both and will do so, so yes there are fighingt for us, just because the taliban cant get to us in force doesnt mean there dont what to and there is terroists in are land that will do harm to us soon as they get the chance
> 
> i think your a joke to say its fine for them to speak of are soldiers like that and to say the poppy on *d day* means nothing and they can burn as many as they like for all you care, if it ment nothing then why would it be everywere and worn by everyone on *d day*! its a symbol of that day.
> 
> ...


The poppy is a symbol associated with Armistice Day, not D Day. D-day was the launch of the allied invasion of France on 6th June 1944.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Shady - Your post reminded me of this...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Shady - Your post reminded me of this...
> 
> View attachment 67788


perspectives and all that


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

It takes 12 pages to work out if a bunch of racists is a good or bad thing?!

Many Scum readers here perchance:confused1:


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Shady - Your post reminded me of this...
> 
> View attachment 67788


that picture pretty much sums up the issue a complete clash of cultures.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

britbull said:


> It takes 12 pages to work out if a bunch of racists is a good or bad thing?!
> 
> *Many Scum readers here perchance* :confused1:


So how did you come to your conclusion that all the EDL are racist?

What do you mean by this (the bit in bold)? Not that people have formed an opinion based on media portrayal surely :whistling:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

DanB said:


> No I am thankful that they have the right to be able to hold a banner saying that, or anything else that they wish to express. I am an advocate of human rights.
> 
> I'll say 2 things on the bit in bold. They are not dying for this country, and the war has nothing to do with us. They are dying to protect the reputations of both the current and previous governments, by fighting in a war that should never even be happening in the first place.
> 
> With regards to the poppies, they can burn as many of them as they want, it doesn't mean anything and it doesn't change anything. Again the very fact that they can do that is down to the sacrifice of the lost soldiers that the poppy is there to symbolise.


What are you a 18 year old f.uckin student with skinny jeans and floppy hair, who whinges about tutition fees?

Advocate of human rights? Thats says it all, it really does.Your happy to get walked over cos you aint got a spine. Wait till some of your family have been killed in action, then see how you feel when some scummy c.unt burns poppys, in disrespect.

We dont need to be patronised, we KNOW who causes wars.Its not about goverments, its about those who died trying to solve the problems , goverments create.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

britbull said:


> It takes 12 pages to work out if a bunch of racists is a good or bad thing?!
> 
> Many Scum readers here perchance:confused1:


its been an interesting debate. lets keep it that way please.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

rjohal said:


> The fact you used the words "a lot of muslims are against us" is very interesting. You talk about stereotyping and do the same yourself.
> 
> *Did you not see that I done exactly the same as you, but twisted it to be geared against Muslim rather than EDL?*
> 
> ...


*Umm maybe extremists caused the reaction in the first place? Sure you can't blame the EDL for those naughty people. Or maybe as I have emphasised, media portrayal is what fuels a lot of the problems*

Please do not suggest that I am racist, against certain religions etc when I have said nothing of the sort. All i have done is give another perspective and made no judgements on a group of people that is not warranted


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

essexboy said:


> What are you a 18 year old f.uckin student with skinny jeans and floppy hair, who whinges about tutition fees?
> 
> Advocate of human rights? Thats says it all, it really does.Your happy to get walked over cos you aint got a spine. Wait till some of your family have been killed in action, then see how you feel when some scummy c.unt burns poppys, in disrespect.
> 
> We dont need to be patronised, we KNOW who causes wars.Its not about goverments, its about those who died trying to solve the problems , goverments create.


i read his post differently mate.

i read it as him saying that the burning of the poppy doesnt mean anything and does not change what the poppy stands for. not that the poppy itself doesnt mean anything


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

rjohal said:


> Shady 45 I don't think your post makes much sense to me so I can't be bothered responding.
> 
> It's funny how some people justify the EDL but do not say they are affiliated to them.
> 
> I personally feel those people are the problem and need to take a look at themselves rather than find someone else to blame.


I could tell by you interpreting everything in a different way, if that's my fault I apologise 

I haven't justified the EDL, i have just unjustified the all EDL are thugs comment.

I have not said I blame anyone for anything I don't think so I'm not much of a problem (apart from the media)


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

essexboy said:


> What are you a 18 year old f.uckin student with skinny jeans and floppy hair, who whinges about tutition fees?
> 
> Advocate of human rights? Thats says it all, it really does.Your happy to get walked over cos you aint got a spine. Wait till some of your family have been killed in action, then see how you feel when some scummy c.unt burns poppys, in disrespect.
> 
> We dont need to be patronised, we KNOW who causes wars.Its not about goverments, its about those who died trying to solve the problems , goverments create.


Sounds like you consider someone who thinks with his head rather than his fists, spineless?

I'd rather things be taken the correct way and outlawed etc or taken to court rather than any person, EDL, Muslim etc making the decision for me.

If people chose to bypass the democratic system and force their opinions on me, we are living in a fascist state. Which as pointed out, is what our forefathers fought against.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

seems to be a huge rise in neo nazis in eastren europe and even the slavic union

denmark, russia

see these fckin ejeets kicking the **** outa 1 lad whos only trying to get and education

sickens me, really

these morons are in goverment in alot ofcountries and they hate immigrants, and the message is working

less immigrants are going to start a new life in russia becaues of this,its bull****


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

From what iv read and seen of other, and current political and non political parties...Iv come to terms they all chat sh1t and offer false promises about a better future in this country.

If i were to support, and vote a party, It would be the EDL, that day i witnessed the poppys being burnt on British soil truely turned my stomach. Those bastards should have been stoned to death, and i would have happily joined in


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

I was a very strong member of the edl leicester division to be correct! but now i see thinbgs alot differently..yes islam is a sick ****ed up religion but thats thier choice. What the edl are trying to do is right but they're going the wrong way about it partly becos of the mugs that go along to demos just for a scrap and not for the cause.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rudd said:


> From what iv read and seen of other, and current political and non political parties...Iv come to terms they all chat sh1t and offer false promises about a better future in this country.
> 
> If i were to support, and vote a party, It would be the EDL, that day i witnessed the poppys being burnt on British soil truely turned my stomach. Those bastards should have been stoned to death, and i would have happily joined in


Only problem is the EDL arent a political party...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lostwars said:


> seems to be a huge rise in neo nazis in eastren europe and even the slavic union
> 
> denmark, russia
> 
> ...


Which dont do great favours for their economy weather they are economic immigrants or students


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

stone14 said:


> it means nothing?! the poppy stands for alot and is a symbol of the fallen soldiers, also the east have threatened are country and american and has attacked both and will do so, so yes there are fighingt for us, just because the taliban cant get to us in force doesnt mean there dont what to and there is terroists in are land that will do harm to us soon as they get the chance
> 
> i think your a joke to say its fine for them to speak of are soldiers like that and to say the poppy on d day means nothing and they can burn as many as they like for all you care, if it ment nothing then why would it be everywere and worn by everyone on d day! its a symbol of that day.
> 
> ...


Actually the Taliban (Afghan Taliban) haven't attacked outside of Afghan and are only interested in gaining power in Afghan. The reason we went to Afghan was because the Taliban were harbouring Al Qaeda and allowing them to set up training camps. The reason we are still there is because the country needs rebuilding and to stop the Taliban gaining power, and if you believe it, there are possible other reasons. But anyway I can see what others are saying about the freedom of speech.

As an ex soldier who has lost friends in combat, I really couldn't care less about someone burning a poppy. It will not change what the poppy means to me, so let them do it, they'll soon get bored. I was in Iraq when Muslims were burning the Union Flag in London and at the time I was fuming how at how the Police allowed it. But then we realised that they can burn as many Flag's as they want because it will never change what that symbol means to me. The fallen soldiers of past conflicts fought and died for freedom and part of being free is having the freedom to air your opinion.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't have an opinion. :cowboy:

I just clicked on the thread to see what Toby posted. :bounce:

Waste of time, really.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> I want and need your D1ck


fixed


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

aint the EDL just a couple of mixed football firms ? Millwall , Palace and some of the hammers guys ?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Toby1 said:


> I've been using an Islamic forum quite a bit over the last few days, askin questions and trying to gain a better understanding of where they are coming from.
> 
> One thing is very clear from it all. The EDL won't do any good or achieve anything. The Muslim community is so united and strong in their belief that you really can't fight them. They judge their holy law to be the only law. If someone kills or hurts one of their brothers it is their strict duty to retaliate. Whilst we occupy muslim lands there will never be peace between "them and us". Some of their beliefs are just dam scary! Don't be under any misapprehension - we are the enemy. That's not to say they want to kill us all but they do want our way of life to fall. I talked there of extremists. They don't recognise the term. They refer to them as freedom fighters and admire them for their efforts. They might not all follow in their footsteps but the support is there


its also possible that the only people who repsonded to your questions were the ones with strong beliefs on the subjects you were asking about. they dont necessarily represent the beliefs of the muslim community as a whole.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BatemanLondon said:


> aint the EDL just a couple of mixed football firms ? Millwall , Palace and some of the hammers guys ?


i think thats how they started mate.

and we all know how tollerant the millwall hardcore fans are dont we.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> its also possible that the only people who repsonded to your questions were the ones with strong beliefs on the subjects you were asking about. they dont necessarily represent the beliefs of the muslim community as a whole.


Exactly. Go on Man Utd forum, they are hardly gonna give you a balanced view on Chelsea or the like are they?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> i think thats how they started mate.
> 
> and we all know how tollerant the millwall hardcore fans are dont we.


I know millwall feature quite heavy in them, a lot of people moved from Bermondsey which was the main area for what was the National Front , now the BNP. Not sure if they are both the same, then these people moved out to the SE area's which is why you get BNP reps in Bexleyheath, Eltham, Welling etc etc

Not my cup of tea to be honest, i nearly straightened out a BNP guy for posting **** through my door.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> I've been using an Islamic forum quite a bit over the last few days, askin questions and trying to gain a better understanding of where they are coming from.
> 
> One thing is very clear from it all. The EDL won't do any good or achieve anything. The Muslim community is so united and strong in their belief that you really can't fight them. They judge their holy law to be the only law. If someone kills or hurts one of their brothers it is their strict duty to retaliate. Whilst we occupy muslim lands there will never be peace between "them and us". Some of their beliefs are just dam scary! Don't be under any misapprehension - we are the enemy. That's not to say they want to kill us all but they do want our way of life to fall. I talked there of extremists. They don't recognise the term. They refer to them as freedom fighters and admire them for their efforts. They might not all follow in their footsteps but the support is there


I would say that that forum represents only a small minority of Muslims. I work for a Muslim Politician who is Pro West and certainly recognises the term extremist. He is completely against the Taliban and completely for our forces to be in Afghanistan. When he was informed of the raid into Pakistan for Bin Lid, he said it was a good thing. His followers are in the millions.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> But then we realised that they can burn as many Flag's as they want because it will never change what that symbol means to me.


Agree. And David Mitchell puts it quite nicely, as always:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Agree. And David Mitchell puts it quite nicely, as always:


Brilliant, and very true!!


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am indifferent to the EDL. However 110% pro deporting all those who do not support and refuse to follow the british way of life in our country. All those like described above who are pro west and anti extremiste however should be welcomed with open arms!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Random181 said:


> I am indifferent to the EDL. However 110% pro deporting all those who do not support and refuse to follow the british way of life in our country. All those like described above who are pro west and anti extremiste however should be welcomed with open arms!


Where do you deport those who were born here?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3948185/Survey-Most-patriotic-Brits-are-Muslims.html

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3948185/Survey-Most-patriotic-Brits-are-Muslims.html

Great Article, read it on 4 different websites before anyone says "The Sun" etc

This comment sums it up nicely

"I'VE always realised that Muslims are proud to be Brits and I'm glad that this survey has proved the point.

We've always known that Islamic values go hand-in-hand with British ones.

*Unfortunately for us, it is the few bad apples that have given the majority of peaceful, law-abiding Muslims a bad name.*

Those with any sense know how lucky we are to live in a country that lets us practise our faith freely.

Boxing champ Amir Khan is a great example. He is proud of his Islamic faith but also proud of being British. This is just the kind of role model we need.

We might not be flying the flag on our front porches but this poll proves Muslims are certainly flying it in our hearts. "

Its a shame IMO how people like Amir Khan who represented this country in the Olympics and is as patriotic as they come will never be fully accepted just because he is a Muslim.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bamse said:


> Agree. And David Mitchell puts it quite nicely, as always:


so what is brits bought qurans and burnt them? an american preist burnt a quran in the uk to mark 9/11 and has been kicked out and banned from ever returning to the uk, i also read an article that a brit burnt 1 and got fined/jailed.

point is its what it symbolised and stands for not what its made of or how much it cost, if the material and cost of it mattered then what is some1 burnt the ''declaration of independance''...... its only paper isnt it


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Poppy - A symbol that represents and honours all fallen soldiers in all conflicts. There is historical proof soldiers have died and conflicts have happened.

Bible/Quaran - A symbol that represents the fictious teachings of a fictious man sent by a fictious God for a fictious cause. Very little if any historical proof.

Burn poppy - You silly sausage that wasnt very nice was it, jog on and play now 

Burn bible/quaran - DIE INFIDEL may God smite you down and your entire family burn in the deepest pits of hell, also the Pope and Ayatolla wish you dead.

Mankind is a fvcking joke.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

lets all believe what the paranoid Schizophrenics from a few 1000 years ago wrote down and never evolve why follow science when all you need is faith.

why is there no new religions started in this day and age? they get called cults these days with paranoid Schizophrenics as there leaders who hear gods voice and brainwash the gullable and normally end up with the men abusing the women and kids who all end up getting raided by cops before they kill themselves in gods name...... can say the same for some religions also, alot started off with abuse, some even continue to this day

believeing in faith alone without any proof is like the kid who believed in santa.... science is the way forward for the human race not faith in made up 1000 year old story books


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Poppy - A symbol that represents and honours all fallen soldiers in all conflicts. There is historical proof soldiers have died and conflicts have happened.
> 
> Bible/Quaran - A symbol that represents the fictious teachings of a fictious man sent by a fictious God for a fictious cause. Very little if any historical proof.
> 
> ...


just shows how religion is viewed higher apon than life itself


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

stone14 said:


> point is its what it symbolised and stands for not what its made of or how much it cost, if the material and cost of it mattered then what is some1 burnt the ''declaration of independance''...... its only paper isnt it


Desecrating a symbol, knowing that it has great meaning to other people, is an insult and disrespectful. But how your react to and deal with that insult is entirely up to you.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sorry of this has already been posted, but this just sums it up for me.


----------



## monkeydust (Nov 21, 2011)

Have no idea why this is a topic in a bodybuilding forum. I have a really strong dislike for the EDL. Retarded bunch of Skinhead tossers they are. I'd rather pump battery acid through my veins that align myself with a fascist party like them.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

monkeydust said:


> Have no idea why this is a topic in a bodybuilding forum. I have a really strong dislike for the EDL. Retarded bunch of Skinhead tossers they are. I'd rather pump battery acid through my veins that align myself with a fascist party like them.


Because it's in general.

Strong opinion :lol:


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

They make hard working English people look thick as sh**.

That is proven by the fact the OP couldn't spell bothered properly.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Don't know too much about them but they are against muslim extremism so I am 100% all for the EDL! They also support our soldiers in Afghanistan! :thumbup1:


What sane person isn't against extremism. You don't need to be a part of that group of helmets to be against it.


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

since i am welsh the answer is a clear no.


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

64 votes for? must be some right spazes in this thread.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't read all through the thread but I'll say this.

I'm extremely patriotic, extremely proud of England's history, and the British involvement in the face of adversity. I believe we have enough people on this island already and we struggle to look after what we already have. Close the gates, take stock and look after those already here, whatever the colour, creed etc. Then once we are able to economically, let in no more than those who leave except extremely exceptional circumstances. Fcuk what the eu decide in their courts, why should they dictate our immigration policy.

I also believe that those who hate the west and the uk and spout their bile on the net and corners should either integrate into our ways, or if they don't like it, fcuk off to a country that they do like

I don't believe in racist attacks on people simply due to skin colour. That is just wrong on so many levels. Those that do this and call themselves Englishmen, disgust me as they are not what I consider Englishmen to be.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

they all talk the same **** but the country is still a disaster so wots the point in any of them


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

monkeydust said:


> Have no idea why this is a topic in a bodybuilding forum. I have a really strong dislike for the EDL. Retarded bunch of Skinhead tossers they are. I'd rather pump battery acid through my veins that align myself with a fascist party like them.


You might want to research what "Fascist" actually means, before you use it to label groups.However, thats the default response isnt it? If you have no rational response just go for the Ad Homien reply, and use the fascist or racist label.Which incidently, is rather ironic ,as you are labeling a minority, "skinheads" based purely on appearance,as retarded, which could be argued is racist itself.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Against EDL, uneducated bunch of racist skinheads. Guys if you want to make a difference join the army. BTW im not being hypocritical i am ex army


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think Robsta sumed it up for me, well put mate.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i'm not for, because they are un realistic in the real world.

but i am for, with their views on scummy muslim extremism (you know them guys who have a smelly beard), and british soliders......

...but tbh i dont theink their resume goes much further.....*IF* it called i would prob help them though,


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't get all this...."Because their skinheadz innit".......

I'm a skinhead, convicted football hooligan, proud Englishman......But not racist....

All you [email protected] calling people racists cos they've got skinheads and Tattoos need to get a life.......YOU are judginbg people on appearance which is as bad as racism. I had an argument with a bloke once who ended up ramming a tree in his car.. HE started it, then when he hit the tree he called the police. Ha I thought as I hadn't touched him or anything. I ended up being charged with "Behaviour that would cause a person of reasonable firmness to fear for his personal safety".......Went to court, and the judge (get this) said....even though I hadn't started it,. I was in the wrong because I look very violent, and therefore should be extra calm when talking to people as a precaution, so it was my fault the guy hit the tree because he was too scared to get out his car"..

WTF, I went to argue the case, but if I took the case to crown, the legal fees would have been in excess of £1000, which I didn't have, plus there was a chance I could have been convicted still, but if I pleaded guilty I would get a £250- fine and that's it???????????????????????? I had to plead guilty to "lookingt 'ard" as I couldn't afford to plea not guilty........A FCUKING JOKE........now would that have happened if I was a different colour....I'm not so sure it would've.

I think my point here is, Racism, can affect EVERYONE. People don't own the racist card because they are a different colour imo and ime anyways.....


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

Robsta said:


> I don't get all this...."Because their skinheadz innit".......
> 
> I'm a skinhead, convicted football hooligan, proud Englishman......But not racist....
> 
> ....


 to be honest, i think i would take an immigrant over you. in reference to your previous post about closing the gates and taking stock.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

plox said:


> to be honest, i think i would take an immigrant over you. in reference to your previous post about closing the gates and taking stock.


You can take what you fcuking like mate. I'd probably take an immigrant over you also.....

I say a convicted football hooligan, I got arrested and charged for swearing at a football match and got a banning order......But if that makes you ashamed of me as an Englishman, then that's fine. As it's people with your pettymindedness that have fcuked this country up anyway.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

plox said:


> to be honest, i think i would take an immigrant over you. in reference to your previous post about closing the gates and taking stock.


In fact I definitely would take an immigrant over you. My best friend in the world is a Romanian immigrant


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Robsta said:


> In fact I definitely would take an immigrant over you. My best friend in the world is a Romanian immigrant : D


My best friend is a somalian muslim immigrant, people never expect it as I come across quite right wing and "racist" haha.

I agree with your posts though, we're full, and we certainly can't afford to let in the starving masses of the world


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gymrat2712 said:


> Against EDL, uneducated bunch of racist skinheads. Guys if you want to make a difference *join the army*. BTW im not being hypocritical i am ex army


Racism is rife in the army mate,so dont pull that sh1t here lol,its just legal,then you

can urinate on the cvnts.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> Racism is rife in the army mate,so dont pull that sh1t here lol,its just legal,then you
> 
> can urinate on the cvnts.


That's true back when my dad was in there, there was a good bit of raping going on and welsh people weren't thought of very highly... AND THEY'RE STILL NOT LOL!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

A skinhead is a member of a subculture that originated among working class youths in the United Kingdom in the 1960s, and then spread to other parts of the world. Named for their close-cropped or shaven heads, the first skinheads were greatly influenced by West Indian (specifically Jamaican) rude boys and British mods.

I hate the fact that coz I have a skinhead i get looked upon as a racist. Its not so bad now days but 10 years + back it was a less common thing and i used to embrace the traditional skinhead style. I only listen to ska and reggae. DM's on my feet and ben sherman or fred perry tops. People dont understand what a real skinhead is


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> That's true back when my dad was in there, there was a good bit of raping going on and welsh people weren't thought of very highly... AND THEY'RE STILL NOT LOL!


We done the ZULU'S about 12 welsh guards against a million warriors..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> We done the ZULU'S about 12 welsh guards against a million warriors..


I used to be black in my previous life so I find that highly offensive!!!

:lol:


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

Robsta said:


> You can take what you fcuking like mate. I'd probably take an immigrant over you also.....
> 
> I say a convicted football hooligan, I got arrested and charged for swearing at a football match and got a banning order......But if that makes you ashamed of me as an Englishman, then that's fine. As it's people with your pettymindedness that have fcuked this country up anyway.


 im not english as i already stated thus i cant feel ashamed.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

plox said:


> im not english as i already stated thus i cant feel ashamed.


Mate, I'm really not bothered what you are, I really am also not bothered what anyone thinks of me either. As long as my family and friends know the real me, that's all I care about.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

stone14 said:


> just shows how religion is viewed higher apon than life itself


Once religion is eradicated from mainstream thinking only then will we be able to truly move on.

Atheism, logic and truth.


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Mate, I'm really not bothered what you are, I really am also not bothered what anyone thinks of me either. As long as my family and friends know the real me, that's all I care about.


 then it seems we are in complete agreement. lol at the red bars by my name now though for saying what i think! outstanding.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You're more than welcome. But why would you think otherwise. You would rather an immigrant in my place in my country because I swear and have short hair.

Did you expect a positive rep for that? Really? Dude?

Now I really wouldn't want anyone else to neg you for such narrow minded comments, cos that wouldn't be fair would it guys. I mean I don't think those red bars go up anymore :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

:whistling:


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

quality! my little heart was shattered when i saw the negs. it means so much to me to have the respect of convicted football thugs. not entirely sure if i well sleep tonight. clearly i'm not alpha enough to withstand such negging.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well now whats going on here


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He makes his point very eloquently.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> He makes his point very eloquently.


wow I thought Wales had some thick fcukers!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Against how they go about things. A large number at demonstrations are just hooligans and go for a fight, which is mirrored by same minded people on the 'opposition'.

Ideas are spot on, why should we allow every tom dick and harry to come and live in the country without giving any input and just take take take.

Every time I go to london, Its always 'Count the white people in cars' when were driving in and out. I have no problems with it if I know they are working and putting somthing positive in. ****es me off when foreigners are driving on the road and they clearly don't have a licence and are driving like their in bag****indad all over the lanes. Nearly had a woman with about 8 kids crammed in a Nissan Almera smash me off the road, I swerved and scuffed my wheels on the kerb and got my mirror cracked.

She casually drove off.. ****ing idiot!

Anyway...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not a rascist, but...


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

plox said:


> im not english as i already stated thus i cant feel ashamed.


Fvck off then you idiot, narrow minded and clueless... You appear to be jumping on the bandwagon, just you havn't got a clue what your actually talking about


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've always thought that saying:

"I'm not a rascist, some of my best friends are black "

Is like saying:

"I'm not a murderer, some of my best friends are alive"


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

stone14 said:


> islam translated means 'surrender to god' its about submission and control, some muslims abuse this, if your not with it then there against you, there eastern countries show you this on how there behead christians and burn churches, 1 teacher was beaten because she taught religion ans wasnt a muslim in the uk, also white women walk through muslim controlled areas an have been attacked becuase the young men thing its ther right to have her.
> 
> in london extremist muslims have been posting sharia law controlled zone posters, it doesnt effect non muslims, but what if you werer a muslim woman deep in that zone and had to follow sharia law and you didnt want to as your basicly the mans slave and he totaly dominates everything in your life.... do you think it would be easy for that woman to get away??? when shes not alowed out the house??? soon as shes out other man in the area will grab her and take her back to get a beating for trying to escape.
> 
> ...


Also means peace and obedience

These extremist are very hated amongst Muslims, there's been many times when there's been protests by Muslims but why would the media publish this?

What parts of London have sharia law?? This law is boll0cks to me and I'm a Muslim and will never happen, it's just the main stream stirring things up. The poppy burning fanatics had a handful of people , doesn't that show what the majority of Muslims think?

And this website someone mentioned that frightened , it's an anti Muslim site , what did you expect?

What Muslims have a right to have a women?? You seem to think Muslim women are slaves to the guys? In Islam a woman and guy are equal! You may get the odd nutcase abusing the partners but thats in any religion.


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Fvck off then you idiot, narrow minded and clueless... You appear to be jumping on the bandwagon, just you havn't got a clue what your actually talking about


 what bandwagon is that? strangely enough when you described me as clueless in your first sentence i actually comprehended it. i don't quite comprehend why you then felt the need to repeat it parrot fashion in the second part of your post? somebody says something once i tend to grasp it. is it normal on here to have to repeat things until people understand?


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

where did the keyboard warrior mod go?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

plox said:


> what bandwagon is that? strangely enough when you described me as clueless in your first sentence i actually comprehended it. i don't quite comprehend why you then felt the need to repeat it parrot fashion in the second part of your post? somebody says something once i tend to grasp it. is it normal on here to have to repeat things until people understand?


Yes mate.We are all a bunch of Neathanderal cross breeds, who have dificulty comprehending anything more than a few a simple words.You can keep repeating yourself, but frankly, youll only become frustrated, best bet it to f.uk off, and find a site where you can converse with like minded individuals try imalilyliveredpretetious****.com


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

plox said:


> where did the keyboard warrior mod go?


No keyboard warrior mate. If you've got a problem with me, you can always come tell me to my face. Don't bait me dude, or I shall fcuk you off.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

plox said:


> where did the keyboard warrior mod go?


Think youd likely find hes a bit of a warrior in the flesh too sunshine.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Think youd likely find hes a bit of a warrior in the flesh too sunshine.


Can I be a warrior too? I wanna be one NOW gosh darnit! :lol:


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

scary man. i may still manage to sleep tonight now though as my reputation is back in the green! thank god for that.


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Can I be a warrior too? I wanna be one NOW gosh darnit! :lol:


 i can understand your impatience!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

My best mate, left England (I've said this before) as he said there were too many foreigners here :lol: so he went back to Romania, and has just finished a tour of Ghan as private contractor.

My mates I hang with now, 70 percent of them are Asian Muslims, but tbh only 2-3 of them are what I'd call practising. And even they drink. I like the way they bring their childrn up though, in the Muslim tradition, halal etc until they are old enough to decide for themselves. Yes they know some extremists, well so they tell me. But can't stand them, same as I can't stand people who batter people due to their colour.

I was bought up by a west Indian from st kitts, who was one of the proudest men I knew and I am honoured to be called his stepson.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

plox said:


> scary man. i may still manage to sleep tonight now though as my reputation is back in the green! thank god for that.


Fair play to you. I only negged you as your post was sh!t and about me. I've only ever given 4 negs, so consider yourself honoured.

Readyandwaiting obviously repped you as he thought one of your posts was worth it. If you do post something I agree with. I shall rep you accordingly Neil.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

i need some pos if you are sending them out rob.lol...do you still train with the vin diesel lookalike?


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

lulz, was wondering why you said you begged me. i get the edit now. thank you for honour alpha man.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Guys, look what I found......http://www.fingerpistol.co.uk/viewtopic.php?id=832

I thought someone had a problem with me for no reason, seems to be a band of trolls on the loose.

Neil, I'm not EDL, and couldn't give two fux about them. You obviously have......I'm debating whether to ban you, but might wait for the cavalry to show up on your behalf.....oh, and been to Scotland btw, And I didn't go Glasgow, I went to Edinburgh, and a lovely city it is, although, the football lads who started on me and the girl I was with had no balls, as I offered them out and they sh!t it......you can ask Zara that (a scot as yourself) if you don't believe me.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, Neil , You have a traitor in your midst :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm confused now?

Whose got beef with Robsta?


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

it is mightily confusing indeed!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I'm confused now?
> 
> Whose got beef with Robsta?


Plox, (Neil) Although, I think he is just looking to troll and argue with anyone. Check the link up I put where on another forum he's calling in air support.... :lol:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

plox said:


> what bandwagon is that? strangely enough when you described me as clueless in your first sentence i actually comprehended it. i don't quite comprehend why you then felt the need to repeat it parrot fashion in the second part of your post? somebody says something once i tend to grasp it. is it normal on here to have to repeat things until people understand?


Thought I would write it a few times in different ways just so you understood truely how clueless you are, plonk


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Plox, (Neil) Although, I think he is just looking to troll and argue with anyone. Check the link up I put where on another forum he's calling in air support.... :lol:


Robsta your now Universally hated on forums, rock n roll


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

plox said:


> it is mightily confusing indeed!


it really isnt, you either like men or women or both


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i dont think there is a place in todays society for the EDL , sounds like dads army with attitude.

Why waste your time with such ****...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Plox, (Neil) Although, I think he is just looking to troll and argue with anyone. Check the link up I put where on another forum he's calling in air support.... :lol:


Yeah I got that, I saw it.

I just don't understand why they have a problem with you?

Did you chin one of them or something lol?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Had it with trolls looking to deliberately bait people on here - Robsta buddy, fair play to you for giving him a chance to apologise, but the guy was clearly just here to troll as that link demonstrated... so he's now a banned troll.

He wasn't even funny or clever, just pretty sad really.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Plox, I notice thatr site you're on saying how much you hate uk-m and only come on here to p!ss people off iss good. I love how all you 'ard cnutz innit have NO pics up as you're all sooo big and strong....FCUKING [email protected]:rotflmgdmfao.

Oh, no way would I ban you, you're just to much comic genius to get rid of....... :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta you are famous.

That board said ours sucked, but they only have 108 members:lol:

I almost joined, then thought, why?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Plox, I notice thatr site you're on saying how much you hate uk-m and only come on here to p!ss people off iss good. I love how all you 'ard cnutz innit have NO pics up as you're all sooo big and strong....FCUKING [email protected]:rotflmgdmfao.
> 
> Oh, no way would I ban you, you're just to much comic genius to get rid of....... :lol:


Well I banned him, lol.

I wonder, does this now make me UKM's new grumpiest mod?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Fair play boys us MODS made the right decision didn't we?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yeah I got that, I saw it.
> 
> I just don't understand why they have a problem with you?
> 
> Did you chin one of them or something lol?


Given the chance mate, given the chance.......and the call ME the keyboard warrior :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Fair play boys us MODS made the right decision didn't we?


I actually didn't want to ban him, but I can't really argue with the banning of trolls....Still I'm sure he'll join up again bless him....When he get's home from school that is.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

might be worth joining that site,for sum:lol: payback jesus there calling everyone mongs!


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

i think banning him was harsh................................now you can't take the p155 outa him.lmao


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

always thought rob had that keyboard warrior look about him


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mal said:


> might be worth joining that site,for sum:lol: payback jesus there calling everyone mongs!


There we are being called Racists, yet they throw the word Mong out like it's going out of fashion. I have a mentally handicapped son and could get offended. But their opinion matters to me like the turds I flush down the pan, not one bit.

Cue the picking on my boy now lmao, proper hard men... :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I am no keyboard warrior, not even any kind of warrior.

I would meet up with Robsta though.

Well, to buy him enough rounds to get a big sloppy hug from him:lol:

That goes for all when I visit.

Not sure when that is, but I will save up and buy the whole pub rounds.

Someone will have to drive me home though...lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lmao...Just read the rules on there......I do hope the admin are aware

Forum rules

1) No hardcore porn, animal cruelty or gore

2) No overt racism or homophobia

*3) No insulting members or owners or other forums *

4) No libel

You understand that what is posted here might sometimes be of questionable content and should be taken with a pinch of salt. Some things may push the boundaries of humour and the site may not be appropriate for visiting at work or with children around.

While the moderators and admins try to strike the right balance between common decency and freedom of expression, the site cannot be monitored 24 hours a day, every day, so members are invited to use the 'Report' feature to flag items you find offensive or inappropriate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Well, I am no keyboard warrior, not even any kind of warrior.
> 
> I would meet up with Robsta though.
> 
> ...


While I'm a long distance Trucker mate, California is a bit out of reach for me. Besides, you know I'm not allowed on planes anymore....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta said:


> lmao...Just read the rules on there......I do hope the admin are aware
> 
> Forum rules
> 
> ...


I joined to see what a real board is.

Beings this one is so crap, I joined to see what and how a real forum is run.

Wonder how long I will last.

I did read all the rules too, so I will not violate a single one of them.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Robsta said:


> There we are being called Racists, yet they throw the word Mong out like it's going out of fashion. I have a mentally handicapped son and could get offended. But their opinion matters to me like the turds I flush down the pan, not one bit.
> 
> Cue the picking on my boy now lmao, proper hard men... :lol:


actually that forum is lame,probably why they went abit mentle,got bored:lol:

There members will prob come here now anyways,realising how dross that place is


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

In all fairness to the admin there, a forum is only as good as it's members. It seems to me they are trolling everywhere and getting banned, then using that as a base so to speak.....must be boring in detention :lol:


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

mal said:


> Racism is rife in the army mate,so dont pull that sh1t here lol,its just legal,then you
> 
> can urinate on the cvnts.


Racism is rife in the army, however being an ex military policeman i am just a little better educated than the average infantryman. Like i said uneducated skinheads. if you wanna shave your head to try and look hard and intimidating and say racially offensive words to impress your uneducated mates then why dont you join the EDL. Your post didnt make any sense at all, sounds like you went to the same school as the rest them, LOL


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting called a keyboard warrior by a troll that then goes on to post about his keyboard trolling experience on another board. Then they are abusing ukm for having too many twwats.

The irony and hypocrisy is destroying me  I bet as I am typing this they are all taking it in turns to cyber suck off Neil


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

gymrat2712 said:


> Racism is rife in the army, however being an ex military policeman i am just a little better educated than the average infantryman. Like i said uneducated skinheads. if you wanna shave your head to try and look hard and intimidating and say racially offensive words to impress your uneducated mates then why dont you join the EDL. Your post didnt make any sense at all, sounds like you went to the same school as the rest them, LOL


surely if you are ex police then your intelligence is actually slightly lower than that of a unigate milkman.lmao


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I dont know wtfs been going on in this Gaff today.

But as for the original question and as an ex member of the BNP my answer to supporting the EDL.... NO.

Dont need to explain my reasons for why i joined the bnp or why i left, think ive done it enough times before, dont need a parroting session


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I just had a browse through some of the threads there, and after reading for a while suddenly started to develop a strange desire to hack my head off with a pen knife... it seemed a more pleasurable activity than continuing to read.

That said, just for the heck of it, I may sign up and follow hacks over there... if you manage to survive making ten posts without resorting to self harm Scott then I'll follow you - you never know, they may even convert us into trolls!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone know him? ********* his name


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

obviously not a bedford wannabe gangta.lmao


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRAPPPPPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the EDL is not against all Muslims just the ones that come over here and preach they hate us and our way of life I'm not a racist but if they hate us that much they should go bk


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

no matter where we live in the u.k. we all live in a multi-cultural society,some more than others but we need to learn to accept it even if some dont like it......................what we don't have to accept is [email protected]'s burning poppies and the like on street protests


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

monsta said:


> obviously not a bedford wannabe gangta.lmao


Nope I know all them 

Mate I don't hide. I train every day at either golds or la fitness. If anyone has a problem with me just go in and ask for Rob. I'm usually there 10 ish. Oh I normally don't train Sunday's.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

i used to see you quite often in golds. didn't you used to train wid the vin diesel lookalike?


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

nationalism is a slippy and dangerous slope.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

monsta said:


> i used to see you quite often in golds. didn't you used to train wid the vin diesel lookalike?


I mainly trained with my mate T, (bald head)


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

this guy had a shaven head and an accent( maybe safrican) looked like vin diesel. he gave me some foam pads one night when we where doing pressdowns


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

James s said:


> nationalism is a slippy and dangerous slope.


Yeah, lets just wipe out all the sacrifice and suffering of millions who fought and died to preserve a way of life, and have our pride and identity eradicated , because it makes a few feel uneasy eh?

Of course, that only applies if your English, everyone else is entitled to be proud of their country.If the English are proud, we are racist, Fascist, blah blah.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

monsta said:


> this guy had a shaven head and an accent( maybe safrican) looked like vin diesel. he gave me some foam pads one night when we where doing pressdowns


Ahhh I think you've got me mixed up with Jon and Mark. Jon is south African. Mark has ridiculous arms if that's who you mean. He also had an M3 but his was yellow, mine black.

I suppose we look similar but I'm obviously better looking, and shorter lol.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

yeh, that is the geezer. i asked him if he had an alergic reaction to summat and kinda p1553d him off.lol sorry for the mistake


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You mean the synthol in the arms. Can't believe you thought that was me lmao


----------



## JayButler (Jan 19, 2012)

WITH!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta said:


> Nope I know all them
> 
> Mate I don't hide. I train every day at either golds or la fitness. If anyone has a problem with me just go in and ask for Rob. I'm usually there 10 ish. Oh I normally don't train Sunday's.


Religious then? :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

JayButler said:


> WITH!


you're fckin welsh you traitor!


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

from your avi you look remarkebly similar. must have been in there and seen you at some point when i managed to train in the morns. theres a lot from golds gone over to la aint there?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Watching videos on youtube of them, they come across as a bunch of uneducated racist chavs for the most part, who want to feel they have a purpose in life.. They claim nto to be racists, yet evidently a majority of them are.. can here them making plenty of racist slurs.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah cos of Kelly. I'm the one with tatts up the neck and on the head. Can't miss me.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

mate! i can't afford there prices no more. i had to go and see sam at venice to get me a cheap mem ship


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sams a really good mate of mine. Tell him Rob said hi. I used to train with Pickard every day before he moved.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

sams brilliant! he's quite understanding when i aint got no money and still lets me train and owe him later,great bloke.lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

monsta said:


> sams brilliant! he's quite understanding when i aint got no money and still lets me train and owe him later,great bloke.lol


How come I can't pm you dude?


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

me? i'm toooo new to the forum mate


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ah, I'll mail you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you two get a fukcing room will ya......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

monsta said:


> sams brilliant! he's quite understanding when i aint got no money and still lets me train and owe him later,great bloke.lol


When I got banned from Golds he offered to let me train free. But he's got no parking although his gyms improved a lot from what I hear.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

the gym aint got nothing on golds but you can train without waiting half hour to get a bench and like i said it's half the price. p.s. aint got f.b.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I'm on that forum with Hacksii and DTLV and it's kinda like a damp cave feel to it.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> you two get a fukcing room will ya......


i won't tollerate jealosy.lmfao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am just posting for the hell of it.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> No idea. from what I have seen the people affiliated in them seem to be quite of low IQ not patronising when I say this but they seem very working class and common, excuse my snobbery if that is a word.
> 
> They can express what ever words they want and that goes for any sides they oppose also.
> 
> Excuse any spelling errors CBA to ammend


Durrrr you struggle keeping the snobbery in dont you 

I do agree mind that alot of the do seem rough/common/idiots, at the core I think they are a good thing but as usual it will attract the wrong types


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I am just posting for the hell of it.


How does it feel to be moderated instead to be the moderator?

I would imagine it is the equivalent of being on steroids or having your nutts chopped off ....in a blender!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Durrrr you struggle keeping the snobbery in dont you
> 
> I do agree mind that alot of the do seem rough/common/idiots, at the core I think they are a good thing but as usual it will attract the wrong types


ENGLISH DEFENSE LEAGUE!

They don't give a monkeys about WALES!!!!!!!!!

HOW MANY MORE TIMES! :lol:


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> ENGLISH DEFENSE LEAGUE!
> 
> They don't give a monkeys about WALES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOW MANY MORE TIMES! :lol:


does anyone?lmao


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

perhaps when he says south wales he means BRISTOL. lololol


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

beings as this thread has gone to the dogs............how many shoyt posts do i have to do before i start to move up?and how do i get the green things under my name?lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Readyandwaiting said:


> How does it feel to be moderated instead to be the moderator?
> 
> I would imagine it is the equivalent of being on steroids or having your nutts chopped off ....in a blender!


Its ok, but it is a small board.

It probably is loosely moderated for now, but if it grows, it will have other problems.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

where the fook did they come from?lmao


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

monsta said:


> does anyone?lmao


 :ban:


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

fook me! not a ban...i only just got me green fings up......still dunno wot they are though.lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

monsta said:


> fook me! not a ban...i only just got me green fings up......still dunno wot they are though.lol


They are reps, people will rep you if you post something special, so fcuk knows how you got them then :lol:


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

cos i am special.lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

monsta said:


> cos i am special.lol


.....needs


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

and i think most of my likes have come from you


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

monsta said:


> and i think most of my likes have come from you


As if, he'll be repping trolls next lmao. Or even worse. Tom


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

when do i get allowed to p.m.? :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

monsta said:


> when do i get allowed to p.m.? :thumb:


I dunno sorry but deffo more than 100 posts


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Watches thread closely*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta said:


> As if, he'll be repping trolls next lmao. Or even worse. Tom


Hey, the other board wants you there:lol:


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

i better get back on the joke page and set about the welsh again then.pmsl:clap:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So, it turns out, as most of you know I'm from Bedford, and so is the owner of the Forum, and his first names Rob also....Oh the Joys...lol

Saying that, the thread isn't his fault I s'pose....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think the admin was saying that if anyone had issues to talk to him.

He welcomed be pretty well actually.

Then they ruined it by saying I was not one of the bad ones. :lol:

Haaaa haaaaa

They asked me to toss some curse words in my posts.

To be honest I was having a hard time understanding some of them with the abbreviations.

I think they need members, I think something like 14 people joined and they only had 108 people on the board.

They seem friendly though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta said:


> So, it turns out, as most of you know I'm from Bedford, and so is the owner of the Forum, and his first names Rob also....Oh the Joys...lol
> 
> Saying that, the thread isn't his fault I s'pose....


did you say bellend?

Oh, excuse me, Bedford not bellend.

Carry on, nothing to see here, please move along, nothing to see here. :lol:


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know enough about them to say much but i'm against islam, it's about 500 years behind our times, & it contradicts everything we take for granted in our society, and even the muslims that don't act extreme still agree with the extremists ideas, they just think it should be fought against in a nicer way! & some of the things they believe are just plane wrong (they all want shariah law in every country world wide!!!)

sorry but that's my opinion!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Dazzaa said:


> I don't know enough about them to say much but i'm against islam, it's about 500 years behind our times, & it contradicts everything we take for granted in our society, and even the muslims that don't act extreme still agree with the extremists ideas, they just think it should be fought against in a nicer way! & some of the things they believe are just plane wrong (they all want shariah law in every country world wide!!!)
> 
> sorry but that's my opinion!


You think every Muslim in the UK wants to see Sharia law implemented?

Islam and Christianity have pretty much the same core values. Both have fundamentalist nutcases as well.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using tapatalk


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Chew said:


> You think every Muslim in the UK wants to see Sharia law implemented?
> 
> Islam and Christianity have pretty much the same core values. Both have fundamentalist nutcases as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S2 using tapatalk


of course they want it's, it's part of their religion... & i agree, but... Cristianity is years ahead of islam, islam reminds me of christianity 100s of years ago when they to were evil buggers, i think given time etc islam could evolve and become less secular, but right now? miles away IMO of course, touchy subject

Peace


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Dazzaa said:


> of course they want it's, it's part of their religion... & i agree, but... Cristianity is years ahead of islam, islam reminds me of christianity 100s of years ago when they to were evil buggers, i think given time etc islam could evolve and become less secular, but right now? miles away IMO of course, touchy subject
> 
> Peace


I suggest you do a bit more research in Islam. Sharia is not a fundemental part of the religion, and only a minority want to see it in the UK.

Don't believe the right wing propaganda.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using tapatalk


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Chew said:


> I suggest you do a bit more research in Islam. Sharia is not a fundemental part of the religion, and only a minority want to see it in the UK.
> 
> Don't believe the right wing propaganda.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S2 using tapatalk


Well i'm not going to make out i study islam etc so i know what i know and don't know much more than i do... peace dude


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I know quite a few muslims being from a very multi cultural place, and those I know are not extremist in any way......Masybe some of their fathers are but not so much them. My mate who's in Pakistan right now, was telling me he gets more trouble out there for being 'British Asian' than any racism he's ever experienced in the uk...


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Chew said:


> I suggest you do a bit more research in Islam. Sharia is not a fundemental part of the religion, and only a minority want to see it in the UK.
> 
> Don't believe the right wing propaganda.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S2 using tapatalk


"Sharia law, (Arabic: ?????? šar??ah, IPA: [?a?ri??a], "legislation"; also spelled shariah, shar??ah;[1] also known as Islamic law, ????? ?????? q?n?n ?Isl?m? ) is the moral code and religious law of Islam. Sharia is derived from two primary sources of Islamic law: the precepts set forth in the Quran, and the example set by the Islamic prophet Muhammad in the Sunnah"

Seems pretty damn fundemental to me...

Either way, i'm against any forms of extremism, If you want to live by sharia, go ahead, if you want to go pretend to be a damn jedi, sure why not.

Just dont force it on anyone else, and i couldnt care less.

And as for the EDL, they seem more like thugs and united against facism, or whatever they're called, are no better themself, same **** diffrent cause.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

i happen to agree with extreme BONDAGE


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Good post Cythraul reps


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Personally I side with most views of the EDL.

However, I think they'd do better if their leader wasn't such a tard. Have a look at his interviews on YouTube; he couldn't hold his own d1ck.

There must be at least a few intellectuals within the EDL so why not employ one of them (if they're hard enough  ) to take the front seat and do all the talking?

For that reason, I don't have much respect for them but I do agree with their fundamental approach.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree with some bits and other bits not so much...

It's a shame the majority of them are thick cvnts as it makes em hard to take seriously IMO

I do think that almost every problem in the uk stems back to immigration and the doors should have been shut yrs ago.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

The Uk *will *be an Islamic state by 2060, your Grandkids will love you for this. when you sit them on your knee and tell them about the days when everyone had more liberty.

Your only saviour will be when Atheists/Humanists form a serious political manifesto, i can only implore you to join.

watch what happens in africa over the next 20 years - several massive civil wars on the horizon. If you think there has been genocide in the past watch what happens to Chrsitians.

Atheism Logic and Truth.

http://www.humanism.org.uk/home

http://www.atheismuk.com/

and please spend the 13 munites watching this if ever you were in doubt this will move you forward..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I personally don't think so. As each generation of Asian Muslims comes forward they get more used to the freedoms of western culture and less fundamental. Not saying I'm right just my opinion


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Guys, look what I found......http://www.fingerpistol.co.uk/viewtopic.php?id=832
> 
> I thought someone had a problem with me for no reason, seems to be a band of trolls on the loose.
> 
> Neil, I'm not EDL, and couldn't give two fux about them. You obviously have......I'm debating whether to ban you, but might wait for the cavalry to show up on your behalf.....oh, and been to Scotland btw, And I didn't go Glasgow, I went to Edinburgh, and a lovely city it is, although, the football lads who started on me and the girl I was with had no balls, as I offered them out and they sh!t it......you can ask Zara that (a scot as yourself) if you don't believe me.....


True.

However since I am 5ft 2 and therefor taller than you (and Scottish), I suspect it was actually me that they didn't want to get on the wrong side of.... :tongue:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaaa haaaaa

OUCH:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

lol @ the people who think this country will be an islamic republic in 50 years.

They said the same about communism, that lasted about 50 years.

Wahabism (the nutty fundamentalist muslim sect that we all love to hate) has only been around in any sort of strength since the 70s, it will rise and fall along with every other nutty social, economic or political ideology.

It's what they do, pity the suckers who fall for each and every boogeyman the media shakes at them.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I personally don't think so. As each generation of Asian Muslims comes forward they get more used to the freedoms of western culture and less fundamental. Not saying I'm right just my opinion


very true, their moving with the times so to speak.

just like Musilms in Egypt are now going backwards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Dazzza said:


>


He never said muslamic ray guns he said muslamic rape gangs.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

:death:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol, all that sh!t from that other site.....Look what happens when I 'make the effort' to find someone........http://www.fingerpistol.co.uk/viewtopic.php?id=936


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta said:


> lol, all that sh!t from that other site.....Look what happens when I 'make the effort' to find someone........http://www.fingerpistol.co.uk/viewtopic.php?id=936


Its not there anymore. :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

:lol: well I never specified a time limit so can't really go into one. Lmao


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Foolish impressionable men.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

In all honesty, I probably go for ukip, until a better alternative comes up.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Robsta said:


> In all honesty, I probably go for ukip, until a better alternative comes up.


*UKIP hands down.*

*
*


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol quality speech.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, impressive speech, and he sounds like he is speaking the truth.

So, I dont know what is up but what is up with Ireland?

Same thing that happened with Greece?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes mate. They joined the euro then went nearly bankrupt and had to be bailed out

Fcuk the EU, one big fcuk off scam mate.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ireland is fcuked and will be for years to come, why do you think we've released Jedward on the Eurovision, REVENGE


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Jedward make me laugh. Making millions doing what they enjoy, fair play to them. Even if I do turn the tv over everytime they come on.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

barsnack said:


> Ireland is fcuked and will be for years to come, why do you think we've released Jedward on the Eurovision, REVENGE


I have no idea what this is about, we are sheltered here in the states getting filtered information.

Got links?

I think Greenland went bankrupt too right?

At what point will it get better?

I mean, if Ireland goes, then Portugal, what happens if Spain goes?

Can anyone give me a brief outline here?

I know the global economy sucks, seems China is the only one doing well.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I have no idea what this is about, we are sheltered here in the states getting filtered information.
> 
> Got links?
> 
> ...


basically, Eamonn Holmes ate all the good potatoes here and only left us with the crap ones so were going through another famine. This has'nt been helped by the fact Bono stole all the Governments money to build himself a gold statue of himself which he flies around the world with himself...its got so bad the IRA are now thinking of blowing up belfast just so they can get the contracts to fix the damage as there mostly all Tradesmen


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well hopefully if it carries on, they'll realise thus whole euro zone thing is bollox.


----------



## imperivm (Dec 28, 2011)

Essentially the EDL is an attempt at a grassroots nationalist movement that seeks to catch the imagination of working class English whites. Because white working class Englishmen and the working classes in general have been treated like second class citizens in favor for cheaper third world immigrants. The largest immigrant group in the UK (especially England) is from the Islamic countries. As these Islamic and other non-Islamic, non-indigenous peoples have come into this country there have been consequences that the political establishment are not dealing with. Firstly, the incoming peoples actually do displace white working class people from their traditional working industries contrary to what most of the papers claim. Although it must be clear that any true figure is hard to calculate because of the economic benefit of having a larger work force. What is certain, is that immigration has made wages lower for the majority of white working class people.

Once of the other consequences of immigration is ethnic cohesion. In all cases, multicultural, multiracial states do not work, especially ones that have greatly mixed and opposing religion and ethical systems. The reality of human being is that they work in groups that they feel similar to, people will often only die for their 'blood and soil'. As such, ethnic groups in the UK try to further their own ethnic goals at the expense of other groups. Those who live in areas that have been affected by immigration will notice the 'ghettoisation' of ethnic groups into their own areas. As a consequence of this factor we have these ethnic groups in larger numbers as time goes by; thus these groups will start to exercise their ethnic goals. As many of you may already know, some Muslim areas have what is called 'Sharia Law'. Essentially it means land in the UK has in part left the laws of our country and gone to another ethnic group in our own country. As immigration increases over time and indigenous birth rates fall, our country is being taken over by other groups, chiefly amongst them, peoples of Islamic faith.

Lastly, the government, academia and the media has failed the working classes by the type of culture it encourages. Most working class people consume what can be deemed low culture: low-brow television, including the worship of celebrities who often engage in distasteful behavior.






The EDL is a product of the disenfranchised white working classes of England, they have been attacked both by immigration and low culture. Who is to blame? The politicians, the academics and those with vast amounts of power through money. I'm not a great fan of the EDL as I believe the movement does not fully understand and grasp what direction the country should go in. However, like I say, it's part of an increasing disenfranchised white working class population. Movements like this will not go away, they will adapt and grow stronger until English people take back control of their country.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

We have movements at the moment, they want to punish the banks for not getting part of the bailout that the financial institutions did.

highest amount of foreclosures ever in this country.

Sadly I do think many that go on the protest thing, have different agendas.

I all for bailing out the middle class, lets face it, I pay social security my whole life, I hope I will be able to get some of what I put in.

I know my Government is not there for me, I know my State of California is not there for me, I know my company is not there for me, I know my Union is not there for me.

That's OK, I made a choice to cover my own ass as that is the only thing that will take care of me......ME!

Sad really, everyone is on your pocket.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

www.davidicke.com


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Againt..

Im a muslim, and a proper muslim is against terrorism believe me. A lot people who are either very narrow minded and a lack of education fall for whatever the media says especially in the Sun newspapers etc. I hate fckin terrorists with a passion trust me. You will always get a minority group who have extreme views and use the Islamic religion as an excuse, when Islam itself does not promote suicide bombing as its not allowed. Those who do it are very deluded and just a lost cause. Its like saying all Irish are IRAs, all white british people are racists, this is obviously not the case as you cant generalise. I know plenty of white, black, asian muslims who just practice the religion properly.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

As a black guy, definitely against :lol:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Def against.

Drove past weatherspoons few summers back and they were all in their waving flags , chanting edl, throwing up hitler signs ?

Am sorry but majority if them are mongs.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Voted UKIP all round yesterday even for the London Mayor, I hope people also made an informed choices.

I am literally in dispair about the amount of seats Labour gained yesterday, people have very very short memories indeed.

I am a firm beleiver we need a new type of party to come in and break the status quo we currently have and put the UK first. We need to keep the UK together as we are a real synergy. Would love us to just stick to fingers up to Brussels and close the borders off.

Alas...I can't see if happening any time soon.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Voted UKIP all round yesterday even for the London Mayor, I hope people also made an informed choices.
> 
> I am literally in dispair about the amount of seats Labour gained yesterday, people have very very short memories indeed.
> 
> ...


Word for word this. Have some reps.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I feel better after that rant too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

gymfreak786 said:


> 2.35 is the best lmao


PMSL, what a bunch of thick chavs


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Firmly against. With ties to hooliganism and obviously far right organisations there is no place for them.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dux said:


> As a black guy, definitely against :lol:


What relavance is your ethnicity?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> What relavance is your ethnicity?


Probably because alot of the EDL members do Nazi salutes...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

im not really bothered but i will add my two penth worth i am irish decent and in this country we have alot of pakistani indian african decet people makin this country very mulitcultorel which i think is fine as alot of these people are firmly english as wer born here the edl seem to target these and forgett they have as muich wrote to live here and follow different religions i am cathalick i have muslim sichke and christan friends everyone can be friends and live together regards of religion in the citys i have seen churches next to moskes but now i am seing different comunitys distancing them selves from each other which i think is wrong some streets in brisotl are primarly all one culture which again is wrong ewveryone should welcome evereyone to thrive in there comunity


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Obsolutely yes EDL all the way!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

EDL can suck my balls, they're no better than the Nazis


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Against because they are Jew supporters & state sponsored bandwagon jumpers


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

With

Their violence is mindless and unnecessary, but so is most violence so I'm not against that either


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

essexboy said:


> What relavance is your ethnicity?


It was a joke based on the fact everyone here seems to think I'm a black guy.

However, the fact they're clearly racist bigots means that I would imagine someone who actually is black would find it hard to support them.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Obsolutely yes EDL all the way!


 I hope this is an astute satirical observation on the average intelligence of an EDL supporter.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

1. EDL ARE NOT WHITE RACISTS

2. THEY HAVE NON WHITE MEMBERS

3. THEY ARE AGAINST RACISM & NAZI'ism

4. THEY FLY ISREALI FLAGS

5. THEY ARE ONLY AGAINST "MILITANT" ISLAM

6. JUST BECAUSE LIKE ENGLAND DONT MAKE EM RACIST

7. TR IS A IRA SUPPORTING ****

8. BNP ARE THE SAME, NATIONALISTS NOT NAZIS WITH BLACK & JEWISH MEMBERS


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't say I support them because I've never gone on an EDL march or given them money but I support what they stand for. They seem like a bunch of ordinary English lads. Would rather support them than the politicians.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

L.O.L

if the EDL (yes i know the EDL are not a political party for any of you smart asses) or BNP was to actually come into power this country would actually go to sh*t, you think its bad now.....


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> L.O.L
> 
> if the EDL (yes i know the EDL are not a political party for any of you smart asses) or BNP was to actually come into power this country would actually go to sh*t, you think its bad now.....


How would it be worse? the damage has been done here


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> How would it be worse? the damage has been done here


they would have immigration laws pegged, that they would be good at.

what about the things that actually make the country run like the economy, business with foreign nations/allies.

how would they handle being in the European union, we do have to accept their immigrants in order to hold our part of the deal and have cheap trade withing Europe.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone who thinks the EDL, BNP or NF have anything to actually bring to the political platform is misinformed or disinformed. They are getting votes by capitalising on the ineptitude of the main political parties in dealing with immigration and social policy. The intolerance of these organisations is so blatant it's laughable, any efforts to legitimise them will be unsuccessful.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm more to the right than the left that's for sure! I don't like the fact that English, British, European cultures are being undermined and subverted by groups with hidden agendas hiding behind political correctness and false tolerances - that's religions, political parties and anarchists. Got nothing to do with race!

At least EDL are open about their intolerance, unlike the socialist parties and PC groups - subversion, control, dominate and p1ss take, wolves dress in sheep's clothes!


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Hahahaha, ****ing EDL morons

This still always cracks me up






Poor kid hasn't got 2 brain cells to rub together


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

cub said:


> I can't say I support them because I've never gone on an EDL march or given them money but I support what they stand for. *They seem like a bunch of ordinary English lads*. Would rather support them than the politicians.


 :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

NitroJoe said:


> Hahahaha, ****ing EDL morons
> 
> This still always cracks me up
> 
> Poor kid hasn't got 2 brain cells to rub together


Lmao!

A classic example of the indictment of the British education system and political failures of recent times, a sad state of affairs indeed.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Lmao!
> 
> A classic example of the indictment of the British education system and political failures of recent times, a sad state of affairs indeed.


no mate, the education system isn't to blame. i went through it so have hundreds of thousands of others, its what you make of it.

your argument is the classic argument of blame the teacher not the student dossing about. oh and i went to a state school in london not a private/public school.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> 1. EDL ARE NOT WHITE RACISTS
> 
> 2. *THEY HAVE NON WHITE MEMBERS*
> 
> ...


they are obviously against facism right here



having non white members obviously makes them a non facist organisation...



^^^^ this guy is non white but he has far right wing views of jews and "the white man" but going by your views he cant be that bad a person



theres plenty non caucasian brethren with twisted opinions

theres a difference in being patriotic and being an uneducated bigot, where do you stand sir?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dux said:


> It was a joke based on the fact everyone here seems to think I'm a black guy.
> 
> However, the fact they're clearly racist bigots means that I would imagine someone who actually is black would find it hard to support them.[/
> 
> I presumed you were black by your comment and avi.Why would a black person ,find it hard to support a group, whos agenda was the protection of HIS way of life and home?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Facism is different to NSism, & just because one person does the salute doesn't make the whole org NS

& i ddnt say non whites couldn't be right wing which is why i said 1. EDL ARE NOT WHITE RACISTS.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

essexboy said:


> No one ever seems to be able to lay out what this 'Way of life' the EDL and groups with similar interests are protecting. All you seem to get is we're protecting ourselves from the rape gangs or impending sharia law. Britiain for the British, I thought it had always been Britain for the hardworking and law abiding. You don't fight fascism in two world wars and then start aligning yourself with some of it's ideals.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Facism is different to NSism, & just because one person does the salute doesn't make the whole org NS
> 
> & i ddnt say non whites couldn't be right wing which is why i said 1. *EDL ARE NOT* WHITE *RACISTS*.


course they're not.............. and i bang cheryl cole day in day out :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

& As there people's OPINIONS theres no right or wrong way o thinking


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

damerush said:


> Anyone who thinks the EDL, BNP or NF have anything to actually bring to the political platform is misinformed or disinformed. They are getting votes by capitalising on the ineptitude of the main political parties in dealing with immigration and social policy. The intolerance of these organisations is so blatant it's laughable, any efforts to legitimise them will be unsuccessful.


The BNP are a legitimate political party.Looks like that makes them legitimate then?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> & As there people's OPINIONS theres no right or wrong way o thinking


so what exactly is your opinion on this issue


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> no mate, the education system isn't to blame. i went through it so have hundreds of thousands of others, its what you make of it.
> 
> your argument is the classic argument of blame the teacher not the student dossing about. oh and i went to a state school in london not a private/public school.


Not an argument, a simple statement. No, there is no one person to blame for the ill-educated of today, but there are those whom share responsibility for the management of public services which provide the opportunities, particularly for the underprivileged, to be equipped, prepared and educated in today's society, which is failing millions! Most of whom are more interested in personal and ideological gain than doing what is best for this country and all those who share it.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> so what exactly is your opinion on this issue


What issue, the EDL?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> What issue, the EDL?


thats the biscuit...


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

essexboy said:


> The BNP are a legitimate political party.Looks like that makes them legitimate then?


 You are right they are legitimate, they have mp's and mep's etc, but they are a joke and a joke in very bad taste. There is a problem and they are definitely not the solution and most intelligent Brits can see this.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> What issue, the EDL?


EDL and what they stand for, would you say they are the same as the NF, COMBAT 18, BNP, Al-shabaab and the rest of extremists out there?

as for the BNP and Nick Griffin what do you make of this, watch all parts on you tube i guarantee you will laugh


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> thats the biscuit...


lol u wot?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

damerush said:


> You are right they are legitimate, they have mp's and mep's etc, but they are a joke and a joke in very bad taste. There is a problem and they are definitely not the solution and most intelligent Brits can see this.


And that sir is why they will not get very far!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> lol u wot?


you was asked your opinion

you replied: on what the EDL?

i said: that's the biscuit...... as in yes that's the one.

i didn't think it needed explaining.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> EDL and what they stand for, would you say they are the same as the NF, COMBAT 18, BNP, Al-shabaab and the rest of extremists out there?
> 
> as for the BNP and Nick Griffin what do you make of this, watch all parts on you tube i guarantee you will laugh


In terms of extremists C18 & Al-Shebaba are the only ones from that list that are open about there views, i dont think u c C18 flying Isreali flags lol

& yea i remember watching that on TV, i lol wen jew straw makes sure we all know his ancestory


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> you was asked your opinion
> 
> you replied: on what the EDL?
> 
> ...


oryt blady hell...


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

& Griffin should be a presenter with his media skills lol, he developed parkinsons


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> & Griffin should be a presenter with his media skills lol, he developed parkinsons


my man you still havent told me where you stand lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

& i already said im against the EDL...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> 1. EDL ARE NOT WHITE RACISTS
> 
> 2. THEY HAVE NON WHITE MEMBERS
> 
> ...





Gorgeous_George said:


> & i already said im against the EDL...


the post above could have told me different


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> the post above could have told me different


Yeah I was thinking the same, his post implied differently, hmmmmm


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> the post above could have told me different


I just pointed out there not racist, how does that translate to supporting em hmmm


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> I just pointed out there not racist, how does that translate to supporting em hmmm


You been to any of their Marches???


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

& what part of Robinson is an IRA supporting cvnt mislead u lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same, his post implied differently, hmmmmm


i have alot of time for peoples opinions, i'd much prefer if people would say what they mean and stand for it weather its right or wrong no point beating around the bush and what not


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> I just pointed out there not racist, how does that translate to supporting em hmmm


broda you can support who ever you want/like it dont mean i will look at you differently lol i just like know who would be the one lynching me, dont like no suprises

ps when the time comes pls take the hood off it scares me lol



i joke i joke


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> You been to any of their Marches???


Was in a pub filled with em i was with a few m8s & we were talking & they switched called me racist, nazi ect & felt big with the numbers in there favour, dont believe everything the tv tells ya m8, im nt saying there aren't a few racists in there ranks but they dont last long


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Yaxley-Lennon The wiki article on the founder is pretty interesting.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i have alot of time for peoples opinions, i'd much prefer if people would say what they mean and stand for it weather its right or wrong no point beating around the bush and what not


I know bro, many peeps fearful of the "ban hammer" to say what they really feel :whistling:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Was in a pub filled with em i was with a few m8s & *we were talking & they switched called me racist*, nazi ect & felt big with the numbers in there favour, dont believe everything the tv tells ya m8, im nt saying there aren't a few racists in there ranks but they dont last long


Why did they call you a racist..??


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> broda you can support who ever you want/like it dont mean i will look at you differently lol i just like know who would be the one lynching me, dont like no suprises


Nah m8 the jews come first dw  , where abouts r ya btw?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Nah m8 the jews come first dw  , *where abouts r ya btw?*


come on man its not my time to go yet, cant you pick on of the other black heads on this forum???

im in SW9


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> Why did they call you a racist..??


cus i called em all crackers


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> come on man its not my time to go yet, cant you pick on of the other black heads on this forum


haha is it saff east? i bet it is


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> come on man its not my time to go yet, cant you pick on of the other black heads on this forum


as long as he dont come looking for the mixed race lot :whistling:

or start calling us mongrels :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

btw George, what did the jews do to rub you up the wrong way?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Brixton area?

& AK if your not white ur black m8


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> btw George, what did the jews do to rub you up the wrong way?


took all the jobs man dont you know this?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Brixton area?
> 
> & AK if your not white ur black m8


Stockwell - Home of the brave lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> btw George, what did the jews do to rub you up the wrong way?


They dont appreciate a bacon sarnie


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> They dont appreciate a bacon sarnie


Where in LDN are you?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> haha is it saff east? i bet it is


The clue is in the post code mate:wink:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> cus i called em all crackers


So your in a pub full of them and you called them "crackers" and then "they" lablled you as a "racist"..lol

Oh the Irony!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

lukeee said:


> The clue is in the post code mate:wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lukeee said:


> The clue is in the post code mate:wink:


He said it AFTER i said the above so dont get lemon 

& KK im near Croydon, but ill need your current home address SaltFish lol jk

are you Jamaican? or just a black brit who doesn't see himself as British


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Where in LDN are you?


my money is on the golders green area.

**edit, maybe not :lol:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> He said it AFTER i said the above so dont get lemon
> 
> & KK im near Croydon, but ill need your current home address SaltFish lol jk
> 
> are you Jamaican? or just a black brit who doesn't see himself as British


When did he say he didn't consider himself British?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Also just checked out the poll results and apparently more people are with the EDL than against.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

damerush said:


> When did he say he didn't consider himself British?


He didnt


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> So your in a pub full of them and you called them "crackers" and then "they" lablled you as a "racist"..lol
> 
> Oh the Irony!!


lol why is it ironic


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> He said it AFTER i said the above so dont get lemon
> 
> & KK im near Croydon, but ill need your current home address SaltFish lol jk
> 
> are you Jamaican? or just a black brit who doesn't see himself as British


I believe you mean sarcastic.. as lemon is bitter and bitter ol boy i is not..


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

damerush said:


> Also just checked out the poll results and apparently more people are with the EDL than against.


makes sense as there aren't many extremist muslims on here


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> He said it AFTER i said the above so dont get lemon
> 
> & KK im near Croydon, but ill need your current home address SaltFish lol jk
> 
> are you Jamaican? or just a black brit who doesn't see himself as British


i was expecting you to use the term "coloured" :lol:

i consider myself as 100% british but can still lick off the patois, and dont get it twisted in 1998 world cup i was rooting for JA, hope it dont warrant deportation tho lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I believe you mean sarcastic.. as lemon is bitter and bitter ol boy i is not..


lemon = smart


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> makes sense as there aren't many extremist muslims on here


 LOL everything in black and white.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> lol why is it ironic


I thought that would've been obvious.

But by your earlier post stating that the "EDL are not racist", then you will not see the irony


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i consider myself as 100% british but can still lick off the patois, and dont get it twisted in 1998 world cup i was rooting for JA, hope it dont warrant deportation tho lol


you were born here?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> makes sense as there aren't many extremist muslims on here


wanna put money on that you bunch of infidels :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> you were born here?


who are you immigration department?

and yes


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> you were born here?


screw you i wasn't :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

damerush said:


> LOL everything in black and white.


a B&W view would be to say the EDL were racist because they were against muslims blowing up buses, as they are not white muslims ( mostly non white) they must b racists.

the muslims are racist yes because they are against the west, whites, jews infidels, BACON! ect ect ect ect, despite living here ofcourse


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> who are you immigration department?
> 
> and yes


Carefull Ackee, next he will be asking for a pic of you Birht certificate.. :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> screw you i wasn't :lol:


Furious George will send you back to Zamunda!!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> a B&W view would be to say the EDL were racist because they were against muslims blowing up buses, as they are not white muslims ( mostly non white) they must b racists.
> 
> the* muslims are racist yes* because they are against the west, *whites*, jews infidels, BACON! ect ect ect ect, despite living here ofcourse


so how would you explain white muslim.... yes they exist, its like having black muslims they aint all arabs :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i was expecting you to use the term "coloured" :lol:
> 
> i consider myself as 100% british but can still lick off the patois, and dont get it twisted in 1998 world cup i was rooting for JA, hope it dont warrant deportation tho lol


Do you get over to JA much mate?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> a B&W view would be to say the EDL were racist because they were against muslims blowing up buses, as they are not white muslims ( mostly non white) they must b racists.
> 
> the muslims are racist yes because they are against the west, whites, jews infidels, BACON! ect ect ect ect, despite living here ofcourse


 I`m saying you seem to have the view if you are not with the EDL you are for muslim extremism, this is ludicrous.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Do you get over to JA much mate?


This year but its been a while still


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

damerush said:


> I`m saying you seem to have the view if you are not with the EDL you are for muslim extremism, this is ludicrous.


i was just making a joke about the poll m8 as the EDLs enemy is extremist muslims 

& i see more African muslims then anything


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This year but its been a while still


your fav food is Jamaican too?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This year but its been a while still


Im hoping to go late November time, such a wonderful place and great people!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> your fav food is Jamaican too?


Mine is!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> so how would you explain white muslim.... yes they exist, its like having black muslims they aint all arabs :lol:


muslims, true muslims hate whites, just like true jews, 2 sides of same coin


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Im hoping to go late November time, such a wonderful place and great people!


why wouldn't it be? why wouldn't the people be great?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> muslims, true muslims hate whites, just like true jews, 2 sides of same coin


No they dont, thats utter bollox!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Mine is!


Yea im partial to a bit of Mac ds & KFC myself too


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> why wouldn't it be? why wouldn't the people be great?


Would you like a big wooden spoon for your stirring?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> muslims, *true muslims hate whites*, just like true jews, 2 sides of same coin


what about white british muslims?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lukeee said:


> No they dont, thats utter bollox!


If they followed there 'holy' books they would instead of hand picking a few things to follow, otherwise how would jews & muslims live together here in Britain, i spose there best m8s tho ay


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> your fav food is Jamaican too?


You ever tried any Jerk dishes? or even better ackee and saltfish


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Yea im partial to a bit of Mac ds & KFC myself too


damn it!! i was bullsh*tted yet again, i was told the colonel sanders and his chicken and ronald mcdonald was americans.

so mc donalds is actually mc delroys then?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> what about white british muslims?


there just converters not born into it, usually apart of the UAF, but again they just hand pick rules to follow


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> If they followed there 'holy' books they would instead of hand picking a few things to follow, otherwise how would jews & muslims live together here in Britain, i spose there best m8s tho ay


Such a huge sweeping statement about millions and millions of people..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> there just converters not born into it, usually apart of the UAF, but again *they just hand pick rules to follow*


i know some that are more devout than those born into it, so it aint all but some i agree do just pick and choose like most people that follow any religion.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> there just converters not born into it, usually apart of the UAF, but again they just hand pick rules to follow


i know you said you live in Croydon, but in the nicest way possible, do you live under a rock?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You ever tried any Jerk dishes? or even better ackee and saltfish


i had jerk & saltfish not sure about the ackee tho, i didn't like either tho


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> damn it!! i was bullsh*tted yet again, i was told the colonel sanders and his chicken and ronald mcdonald was americans.
> 
> so mc donalds is actually mc delroys then?


Yep!!

And Bob Marleys dad was black :wink:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i had jerk & saltfish not sure about the ackee tho, i didn't like either tho


you need to try the escovitch fish, or better yet just head to brixton hill and hop into one of the take aways/restaurants. you cant go wrong there, it may be that you just had some that wasn't cooked right.

if it was cooked right you'd be sucking chicken off the bone :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i know you said you live in Croydon, but in the nicest way possible, do you live under a rock?


lol im moving next week as this areas not good for whites, always getting into arguments & being racially abused or whatever u wana call it


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> lol im moving next week as this areas not good for whites, always getting into arguments & being racially abused or whatever u wana call it


i got a spare room here for you man..i like whites


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the problem is religion. I have no problem with anyone because of the colour of their skin, but any religion, whether it's Christianity, Islam, whatever, is just an excuse to segregate people and give justification to blind ignorance.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i got a spare room here for you man..i like whites


you brave man :no:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> you brave man :no:


my man keep your enemies closer and what not


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Such a huge sweeping statement about millions and millions of people..


He is somewhat correct though.

The Qu'ran does call for holy war against non-believers, it also says that christians and jews may be allowed to live provided they pay jizya, which is basically protection money. Everyone else should be converted or killed.

So if they were strictly following the book, they'd be killing us all.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

> my man keep your enemies closer and what not


i think you misunderstood, they didnt mean your bludclart yard man :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> He is somewhat correct though.
> 
> The Qu'ran does call for holy war against non-believers, it also says that christians and jews may be allowed to live provided they pay jizya, which is basically protection money. Everyone else should be converted or killed.
> 
> So if they were strictly following the book, they'd be killing us all.


Isn't the Qu'ran MASSIVELY open to interpretation though? Like any "Holy" book lol


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Word on the street is that these religious books are pretty old.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Isn't the Qu'ran MASSIVELY open to interpretation though? Like any "Holy" book lol


no i've read it, and most holy books.

it's pretty clear on the convert, kill and tax anyone who doesn't believe.

There's a lot of messed up stuff in it about women, war, all sorts.

just like the bible also says taking slaves is ok, as is rape (if you marry them afterwards), and all sorts of other nasties..

People who say they live by the bible/quran are either lying, or just picking and choosing the bits that aren't illegal in the modern world


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> He is somewhat correct though.
> 
> The Qu'ran does call for holy war against non-believers, it also says that christians and jews may be allowed to live provided they pay jizya, which is basically protection money. Everyone else should be converted or killed.
> 
> So if they were strictly following the book, they'd be killing us all.


no it f*cking doesnt, it also clearly states that man has no power no is he permitted to take the life of another man (or woman for any smart asses) it is essentially the same as the christian beleif in the sanctity of life.

there is a whole part in the Quran about other religions, it goes along the lines of

you believe in you your god and i mine, to each his own belief. i can name the part for you if you would like to do your own research on the matter.

also in regards to kill other infidels, no. the stuff you are saying is the same stuff that is said to brainwash the dumbasses that become extremists.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> no it f*cking doesnt, it also clearly states that man has no power no is he permitted to take the life of another man (or woman for any smart asses) it is essentially the same as the christian beleif in the sanctity of life.
> 
> there is a whole part in the Quran about other religions, it goes along the lines of
> 
> ...


If that's true mate then I honestly stand corrected, I won't pretend to know loads about religion


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> muslims, true muslims hate whites, just like true jews, 2 sides of same coin


Really..?? :blink:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> no it f*cking doesnt, it also clearly states that man has no power no is he permitted to take the life of another man (or woman for any smart asses) it is essentially the same as the christian beleif in the sanctity of life.
> 
> there is a whole part in the Quran about other religions, it goes along the lines of
> 
> ...


"Fight and kill the disbelievers wherever you find them, take them captive, harass them, lie in wait and ambush them using every stratagem of war."

so that's not in the quran?

in full

"9:5-6 But when the forbidden months are past, *then fight and slay the Pagans wherever ye find them, an seize them, beleaguer them, and lie in wait for them in every stratagem (of war)*; but if they repent, and establish regular prayers and practise regular charity, then open the way for them: for Allah is Oft-forgiving, Most Merciful. If one amongst the Pagans ask thee for asylum, grant it to him, so that he may hear the word of Allah. and then escort him to where he can be secure. That is because they are men without knowledge."


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Quran:9:29 "Fight those who do not believe until they all surrender, paying the protective tax in submission."

Qur'an:8:39 "So fight them until there is no more Fitnah (disbelief [non-Muslims]) and all submit to the religion of Allah alone (in the whole world)."


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

in that case there is a contradiction like in most books.

109- Surah Al Kafirun (the Unbelievers) English translation (1-6)

1. Say: 'O disbelievers!

2. I do not worship those (idols) that you worship.

3. Nor do you worship (the Lord) Whom I worship.

4. I shall never (ever) worship those (idols) that you worship.

5. Nor shall you (ever) worship (the Lord) Whom I worship.

6. (So) you have your Din (Religion) and I have my Din (Religion).'


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> in that case there is a contradiction like in most books.
> 
> 109- Surah Al Kafirun (the Unbelievers) English translation (1-6)
> 
> ...


If everyone thought like that there wouldn't be any problems with all this race hate etc, well, not as much anyway


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> If everyone thought like that there wouldn't be any problems with all this race hate etc, well, not as much anyway


true but as humans it will never happen, someone will always want to be superior to the other.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I don't think people should bve quoting verses of the Quran in this thread..lol , unless they're an Islamic scholar..lol

And Frank, those verses you quoted come up again and again, but what people fail to realise that they were written at a certain period of time where Muslims were being persecuted for their faith


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> I don't think people should bve quoting verses of the Quran in this thread..lol , unless they're an Islamic scholar..lol
> 
> And Frank, those verses you quoted come up again and again, but what people fail to realise that they were written at a certain period of time where Muslims were being persecuted for their faith


I know what they are and the arguments surrounding them.

They're still pretty unequivocal considering the belief that it is the pure word of the lord and some people claim to be living their life exactly by what it says.

My point was that people who say they live by their holy book are full of ****, my point still stands.

Just like the bible saying rape/incest is ok, never met a proud Christian rapist, but I've met people who claim to live by the bible 100%


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> I don't think people should bve quoting verses of the Quran in this thread..lol , unless they're an Islamic scholar..lol


if they were the only people allowed to talk about it we'd have a pretty lopsided view don't you think?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Religion in my opinion is bull****, but I try my best to not trample over others beliefs, faith helps many through tough times. This thread is about the EDL and I think I can safely say everyone here is against Muslim extremism. I am against all extremism including the EDL, who in my opinion are extremists.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I know what they are and the arguments surrounding them.
> 
> They're still pretty unequivocal considering the belief that it is the pure word of the lord and some people claim to be living their life exactly by what it says.
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying mate, it's just verses like the above where included in order for the Muslims to survive being persecuted by the Pagans arabs etc.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> my man keep your enemies closer and what not


oh so im your enemy? not very nice!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> if they were the only people allowed to talk about it we'd have a pretty lopsided view don't you think?


But they're the only people, unless a person has studied Classical Arabic.

You Sig is class BTW!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> I don't think people should bve quoting verses of the Quran in this thread..lol , unless they're an Islamic scholar..lol


Oh so now you tell people what they can or can't post? Blimey.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

agreed this thread is about the edl, when it comes to religion it will always be the case of each religion thinking they are right and others are wrong regardless of what it says in holy books.

hence why i don't follow any religion


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

im guna pop a turban on my head & wear a dress & go holiday to Isreal & c wat they think about it


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> agreed this thread is about the edl, when it comes to religion it will always be the case of each religion thinking they are right and others are wrong regardless of what it says in holy books.
> 
> hence why i don't follow any religion


I was raised by a vicar and an RE teacher.

the end result is I am probably the most skeptical person re religion i've met.

but I have faith, just learned too much about organised religion, read too many holy books with contradictions etc to believe any of it! all man made controls. taking us further away not closer to god


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

on topic about the EDL: I have an irish name and red hair but I am part jewish so they'd probably hate me


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

cub said:


> Oh so now you tell people what they can or can't post? Blimey.


THIS AINT A MUSLIM COUNTRY I WILL SAY WHATEVER THE FOOK I LIKE!

Sharia law anyone?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> on topic about the EDL: I have an irish name and red hair but I am part jewish so they'd probably hate me


They fly Isreali flags, ur sweet as with em m8


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

& im prolly to blame for going off topic lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

cub said:


> Oh so now you tell people what they can or can't post? Blimey.


Post what you like if it makes you happy.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> THIS AINT A MUSLIM COUNTRY I WILL SAY WHATEVER THE FOOK I LIKE!
> 
> Sharia law anyone?


This isn't a country with completely free speech either.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> They fly Isreali flags, ur sweet as with em m8


Dont listen to george, its a trap frank :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

damerush said:


> This isn't a country with completely free speech either.


you can go to prison here for telling people to post **** to your local councillor (it happened)

We have the freedom to do/say what we're allowed to do/say, which is a fvcking funny take on freedom


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Dont listen to george, its a trap frank :lol:


Yeah I don't think I'd take a copy of my genealogy report along


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

damerush said:


> This isn't a country with completely free speech either.


breach of human rights, u can rally on the street saying whites should go hell but you wear an England footie shirt & its racist


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

cub said:


> Muhammad was a paedophile.


blowme:

How old are you mate..?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

cub said:


> Muhammad was a paedophile.


 :blowme: What.A.C*nt :blowme:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

^ Yeah bunch of racist nazis lol


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


>


 LOL "EDL Jewish Division" this deserves a place in the Random Images thread.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> :blowme: What.A.C*nt :blowme:


Well, he did have sex with a 9 year old girl.

I'm not sure what you'd call that, but Ayisha was 9 when he consummated his marriage to her.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

damerush said:


> LOL "EDL Jewish Division" this deserves a place in the Random Images thread.


IDK if u were serious but they do actually av a jewish division lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Well, he did have sex with a 9 year old girl.
> 
> I'm not sure what you'd call that, but Ayisha was 9 when he consummated his marriage to her.


They'll be calling you an Islamophobe for pointing out the truth next.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

cub said:


> They'll be calling you an Islamophobe for pointing out the truth next.


I was just stating fact and I did not use the word paedophile.

His consummation of marriage to ayisha at the age of 9 is accepted fact....I do not wish to be banned for islamophobia


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

cub said:


> They'll be calling you an Islamophobe for pointing out the truth next.


Enjoying your stirring..?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> IDK if u were serious but they do actually av a jewish division lol


I'm still not going to hang out with that insipid bunch of knuckle draggers.

I wouldn't hang out with the UAF either, just to make it clear


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

cub said:


> They'll be calling you an Islamophobe for pointing out the truth next.


no he wont, he said what he said without being a c*nt about it.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

cub said:


> They'll be calling you an Islamophobe for pointing out the truth next.


looks like ur the islamophobe now lol, just do wat i do & be obscenely racist against whites, thatll get u in the clear


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Yes Mohammed did have sex with a 9 year old girl. But at this time and country that was the age they could do such things...

Judging someones actions by todays standards for something that happened 1000s of years ago, is plain stupid.

EDL dont even follow the EDL. Shouting 'Allah is a Pedo' When Allah just means God in a different language... Therefore if they believe in a God that means they worship a pedo.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Yes Mohammed did have sex with a 9 year old girl. But at this time and country that was the age they could do such things...
> 
> Judging someones actions by todays standards for something that happened 1000s of years ago, is plain stupid.
> 
> EDL dont even follow the EDL. Shouting 'Allah is a Pedo' When Allah just means God in a different language... Therefore if they believe in a God that means they worship a pedo.


I don't think you'll find many actually religious people at an EDL rally mate


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I don't think you'll find many actually religious people at an EDL rally mate


Well more like 'fairweather' worshipers, not actual religious people. You get the drigt


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Yes Mohammed did have sex with a 9 year old girl. But at this time and country that was the age they could do such things...
> 
> Judging someones actions by todays standards for something that happened 1000s of years ago, is plain stupid.
> 
> EDL dont even follow the EDL. Shouting 'Allah is a Pedo' When Allah just means God in a different language... Therefore if they believe in a God that means they worship a pedo.


Good point actually, & allah is allah, english speaking muslims call it that not god.

mind u most child porn rings are run by muslim gangs in UK nowadays so i guess they still practice wat they preach

edit, ur in bradford


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Malibu said:


> Yes Mohammed did have sex with a 9 year old girl. But at this time and country that was the age they could do such things...
> 
> Judging someones actions by todays standards for something that happened 1000s of years ago, is plain stupid.
> 
> EDL dont even follow the EDL. Shouting 'Allah is a Pedo' When Allah just means God in a different language... Therefore if they believe in a God that means they worship a pedo.


he did? there was me thinking he was made up like all the other gods


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Good point actually, & allah is allah, english speaking muslims call it that not god.
> 
> *mind u most child porn rings are run by muslim gangs in UK nowadays so i guess they still practice wat they preach*
> 
> edit, ur in bradford


lol based on the last case of those guys near rochdale or whatever, just becasue some guys got convicted it dont mean thats what "most muslims do". mate dont believe everything you read in the daily mail. its also the daily mail that said steroids will kill you and cause you to go mental.

lets just leave it at messed up people run those child porn rings.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Good point actually, & allah is allah, english speaking muslims call it that not god.
> 
> mind u most child porn rings are run by muslim gangs in UK nowadays so i guess they still practice wat they preach
> 
> edit, ur in bradford


 Can you show me those statistics or link me to them on any site that isn't affiliated with the far right or has David Cameron put his foot down on a media blackout surrounding it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol, my best mate is an Asian Muslim. I must tell him later that he's a kiddie fiddler as I think he must have forgot.

What a load of sh!t. :lol:


----------

